# Post your Single Crown DH/FR beauties!



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Figured with single crowns coming along the way they are its time to start a thread dedicated to pics/specs weight etc. of them especially with more and more DH oriented frames running them. I've seen lots of DH/FR with duals so its single time.
I like being able to see a variety of rigs with the single crowns it gives others the chance to glance and get an idea.

Canfield F1 (38lbs)
66 RC3








Both bikes!


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

one of the best bike ive ever seen. 
that is a very sick rig you got, im jelous !



my old vp free



my upgraded 7point.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Newbie Wan Kenobi said:


> one of the best bike ive ever seen.
> that is a very sick rig you got, im jelous !
> 
> my upgraded 7point.


Thanks and how do you like that vivid?
BTW nice IH, those are supposed to be great bikes.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

That thing looks like a retarded and cross eyed midget whose legs aren't the same length.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

My Canfield Lucky, this thing is so fun!


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

the vivid is pretty good, very plush and very easy to adjust.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

had dual crown's once and won't be going back.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

flymybike said:


> My Canfield Lucky, this thing is so fun!


Lance, Chris was supposed to tell you I need the measurements for the boxxer decal. I made some die cut ones as well as the rim stickers for you and him. But Id like to print a boxxer decal for total coverage and need the size or template of the original.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

konut said:


> had dual crown's once and won't be going back.


Demos look good with singles, started seeing them in the mags not long ago 2:thumbsup:'s up


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Demos look good with singles, started seeing them in the mags not long ago 2:thumbsup:'s up


had dual's on my stinky crashed and dented the toptube with the frame protector,rubber thingy.

i also like the look and turning of single's better.

good thread.:thumbsup: and some sweet bike's.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

konut said:


> had dual's on my stinky crashed and dented the toptube with the frame protector,rubber thingy.
> 
> i also like the look and turning of single's better.
> 
> good thread.:thumbsup: and some sweet bike's.


Sorry to get off topic but that fridge/oven thingy is all star wars looking. What is it?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Lance, Chris was supposed to tell you I need the measurements for the boxxer decal. I made some die cut ones as well as the rim stickers for you and him. But Id like to print a boxxer decal for total coverage and need the size or template of the original.


I don't have my new Boxxer yet, it's in SLC. I can get it next week and get the size too you. Your F1 looks good with the 66, angles look fine.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

flymybike said:


> I don't have my new Boxxer yet, it's in SLC. I can get it next week and get the size too you. Your F1 looks good with the 66, angles look fine.


Yeah thatd be great!
The angles are spot on, its ridiculous to ride. So much fun and agile too.
Cant wait for hte JEDI!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

My beasty:


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

*The Shova LT*

As it ended up last year except new BMW veggies and ready for more mods, maybe a Totem?


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

my 38 pound, xl, short shock, vp-free


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Posted it up on your Ridemonkey Thread too:

Older pic but here is my Morewood Shava LT. Lots of upgrades since this pic was taken. I plan to post a 6 month review on the bike soon with newer pics.

Few bike shots:

















Few Action shots:


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

My XL Turner Highline.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Canfield F1 (38lbs)
> 66 RC3


What's the headangle and BB height? Do you notice the mis-matched travel much?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Bulldog said:


> What's the headangle and BB height? Do you notice the mis-matched travel much?


The travel is 9 " rear and usually 8" front so 1" doesn't make a big difference. BB is still OK a little low for FR but works well. As far as ride it rides alot better with the 66 rc3 on it but then again that could be because I ride a large a 6'3' and the red frame is a medium so it falls into more of a fr bike but races great.
Head angle is fine I chatted with Chris about it beforehand. It was, and it rides un-believable.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Just swapped out the tires for 2.5 Nevagals and going tubeless. Around 38 pounds:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

May as well keep the Canfield's coming. My Balance, hitting a sweet natural jump. Absolutely love this bike!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

kenbentit said:


> May as well keep the Canfield's coming. My Balance, hitting a sweet natural jump. Absolutely love this bike!


Nice!
Canfields are great bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

some reason i like the older version of canfield ( lucky, balance, f1 ) than the newer ones.
dont get mad guys i just like the beefier look. i


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Newbie Wan Kenobi said:


> some reason i like the older version of canfield ( lucky, balance, f1 ) than the newer ones.
> dont get mad guys i just like the beefier look. i


No worries, I have a Jedi on order and like it alot. Its outweighed by the fact of how well they perform.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

verry likely to be returning to a dual crown soon tho.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Why are your bikes so clean?!
Go ride!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Why are your bikes so clean?!
> Go ride!


Maybe people clean their bikes? You know... so they stay nice


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Maybe people clean their bikes? You know... so they stay nice


Just make sure to lube your chain, re-grase your piviots, change your fork oil. I could care less how clean my bike is.

Thats just crazy talk.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

ooh jedi ! another sick one.. if i only have the money i wouldnt mind building 1 of those, im starting to like the can diggle.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's mine, small VP-Free/Totems running around the 36lb mark. Just got my DHX5 Pushed and a Ti Spring 

Sorry for the sh1t quality pic its a camera phone pic.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Just make sure to lube your chain, re-grase your piviots, change your fork oil. I could care less how clean my bike is.
> 
> Thats just crazy talk.


first picture of a new bike,but i also treat her mean but keep her clean.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

no one has started to post a hardtail here, so I'll be the first.










Singlespeed+hardtail+DH+FR= Uber WICKEDNESS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

My Baby......


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> The travel is 9 " rear and usually 8" front so 1" doesn't make a big difference. BB is still OK a little low for FR but works well. As far as ride it rides alot better with the 66 rc3 on it but then again that could be because I ride a large a 6'3' and the red frame is a medium so it falls into more of a fr bike but races great.
> Head angle is fine I chatted with Chris about it beforehand. It was, and it rides un-believable.


I was asking how it felt with 9" rear, *7"]/b] front - as pictured. Mis-matched travel feels strange to me but it's nice to hear you liked it. And was hoping you had measured the BB and HA. If I'm not mistaken the geo with a 180mm SC will be almost identical to a 200mm DC.*


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

NoManerz said:


> my 38 pound, xl, short shock, vp-free


Beautiful bike


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

FCLINDER said:


> Posted it up on your Ridemonkey Thread too:
> 
> Older pic but here is my Morewood Shava LT. Lots of upgrades since this pic was taken. I plan to post a 6 month review on the bike soon with newer pics.
> 
> ...


Hey how do you like that air shock compared to coil? performance? I don't know if having my TST Pushed or just get an 5.0 DHX air. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

lalocotequinta said:


> Hey how do you like that air shock compared to coil? performance? I don't know if have my TST Pushed or just get an 5.0 DHX air. Hope to hear from you.


The air felt great!!!! Never had a problem with it, plus I could put higher air in it for XC rides. I now have a RS Vivid on the bike. Best rear shock I have owned.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Sorry to get off topic but that fridge/oven thingy is all star wars looking. What is it?


lol,it's a creda menu oven in retro i think.


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

here is my VPFree, I've been told it looks like a 1980's Ford Capri :thumbsup:


----------



## devaHT (Aug 23, 2007)

mine ....


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

Well this is my single crown DH/FR/ DO IT ALL!!! At just about 38lbs it gets the job done.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Whafe said:


> My Baby......


you know, as far as I can tell, Nicolai is the least aesthetically pleasing bike that i've seen on the market next to lahar, but every time I see yours whafe, it makes me cry that I don't have one. beautiful bike!

I already posted on RM but i guess i'll post here like FClinder.










only non-stock things i can think of are: codes (07), syncros mental magnesium, 28" lowrise raceface DH bar of some sort or another, A-lab pimp D 32 F wheel, and some different tires. Might be some other stuff that i've forgotten about or something, but who cares, love the bike, it is fun! (and all of those changes came after this picture was shot)


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

simonm said:


> here is my VPFree, I've been told it looks like a 1980's Ford Capri :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 350559


That looks awesome mate, always wondered what the liquid blue VP would be like with white


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

simonm said:


> here is my VPFree, I've been told it looks like a 1980's Ford Capri :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 350559


Damn thats a sick color scheme! I like that, it works well! :thumbsup:


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

just got it built up yesterday, still waiting on a diety sprocket so i can put the vendetta cranks on



















specs
Frame:08 Dirtbag Large
Fork:08 Marzocchi 66rc3
Shock: 08 Marzocchi Roco
Brakes:Juicy Carbon 203mm
Wheelset:Transition Revolution
Drivetrain: Sram x.9/pg 970dh cassette/pc-951chain
Crankset: Holzfeller DH(will be black deity vendetta in 2 days)
Pedals:Atomlab GI
Saddle: Deity FR
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Handlebars: Deity 31.8
Stem: FSA 1.5(Soon to be transition temple light)
Grips:Lizardskins Logo Lock-on
Tires:Maxxis Minion 2.5 st42


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> just got it built up yesterday, still waiting on a diety sprocket so i can put the vendetta cranks on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro sickass build. I almost bought a Dirtbag but decided to get an AS-X. Dirtbags are so sick though. You say a Vendetta in 2 days? Where at? Ive been waitin for mine forever.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Mine and one of my riding buddies.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i've had a few pairs since the beginning of the year. sadie said they'll be in again in like 2 weeks when i talked to her on monday. i'm just waiting to get a smaller sprocket for them


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> i've had a few pairs since the beginning of the year. sadie said they'll be in again in like 2 weeks when i talked to her on monday. i'm just waiting to get a smaller sprocket for them


Ah got ya. What sprocket you puttin on? A Revolution?


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

yep, a revolution4b in 34


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> yep, a revolution4b in 34


Oh ok cool. Im lookin at that one in 36t but am afraid it wont clear my G2. Eric says it should


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

it will, the g2 is up to 40t...a customer put a 38 saint setup with the g2 and it cleared fine


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> it will, the g2 is up to 40t...a customer put a 38 saint setup with the g2 and it cleared fine


Oh yeah I meant he is afraid the 6mm width of the Rev wont fit because of the tolerances


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Crap picture:


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> Figured with single crowns coming along the way they are its time to start a thread dedicated to pics/specs weight etc. of them especially with more and more DH oriented frames running them. I've seen lots of DH/FR with duals so its single time.
> I like being able to see a variety of rigs with the single crowns it gives others the chance to glance and get an idea.
> 
> Canfield F1 (38lbs)
> 66 RC3


Your orange roller sticks out like a sore-thumb. take a black sharpie to that thing :thumbsup:


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Recently finished - 








I can't wait to get to ride it!:thumbsup:

toby


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

my VERSUS BLITZ...sorry crap picture looks like a h2o painting, will post another one up...I'm surprised to see so many domains...any reason everyone chose a domain over other single crowns? I'm the only person i've seen riding around here with domain...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Domains are cheap, they perform, and they take a beating.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Khemical said:


> Your orange roller sticks out like a sore-thumb. take a black sharpie to that thing :thumbsup:


LMAO! Yes it does, I have another build that should be done by saturday that Ill post. Ill make sure the roller is corrected as well!


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

ta Derek,

It does have a passing resemblance to this though,


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

in the trees said:


> Recently finished -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you weighted it yet?


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

lalocotequinta said:


> Have you weighted it yet?


No, unfortunately, not yet.

toby


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> That thing looks like a retarded and cross eyed midget whose legs aren't the same length.


pretty sure that is not a politically correct statement


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

My 06 7point 37.5 lbs.


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeti Represent!


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Been steadily working on turning my Sunday into a long travel FR machine.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> just got it built up yesterday, still waiting on a diety sprocket so i can put the vendetta cranks on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice Dirtbag:thumbsup: 
how about that bottlerocket in the background???


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

clockwork said:


> Mine and one of my riding buddies.


Nice sxt's:thumbsup: 
The 1 on the right is just about the nicest sxt i've ever seen.
how much do they weigh in at???


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

FCLINDER said:


> Posted it up on your Ridemonkey Thread too:
> 
> Older pic but here is my Morewood Shava LT. Lots of upgrades since this pic was taken. I plan to post a 6 month review on the bike soon with newer pics.
> 
> ...


Beautiful:thumbsup: 
how much does she weigh??


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is my as-x. i'm rolling with an 07 totem coil. .. its nice


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

DHidiot said:


> That thing looks like a retarded and cross eyed midget whose legs aren't the same length.


Have you ever considered pink bike?


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

NoManerz said:


> my 38 pound, xl, short shock, vp-free


very nice!


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> just got it built up yesterday, still waiting on a diety sprocket so i can put the vendetta cranks on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Dirtbag! You have any more photos of that bottlerocket?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Versus Blitz II. :cornut:


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Some very nice rides on here..

Adding some representation for Intense..


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> Nice sxt's:thumbsup:
> The 1 on the right is just about the nicest sxt i've ever seen.
> how much do they weigh in at???


Thanks the one on the right with the 36 is mine  Mine weighed in @ 35.72 last time I wieghed it but since I have added a heavier bashguard and race face diablous bars. His sx trail has the build kit from a sworks enduro minus the fork , lots of xo and xtr I think he said his was just above 34.


----------



## jhn (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is my SS.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Another SS









And an action shot


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

Err said:


> Another SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass bike!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Err said:


> Another SS


Did you ever build that SP trail ripper?? :thumbsup:


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

how do i post pictures


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Due to snow and time not many rides on it yet. Just some XC which has been ok for now.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Did you ever build that SP trail ripper?? :thumbsup:


SP? Single Pivot? Not sure what you mean.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Err said:


> SP? Single Pivot? Not sure what you mean.


Last year I did a single pivot 5" travel build, you said you were looking to do something similar.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Err said:


> Another SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err, why the Maxxis Advantage tires?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Err, why the Maxxis Advantage tires?


Because they only weigh 850g, grip well and have an overall good feel at the right pressure when run tubeless. I use them on my "light" wheelset (DT 5.1s, Supercomps, King Hubs) for pedaly stuff, they were on the bike in the jump but that's not my typical use for them. We have a lot of trails around here were you have to pedal up a few thousand feet before you get to the good stuff. For this, the ADvantages excel.

I have a second set of wheels for resort/wheel-abusive riding (I9 j-hook, Sapim CX-Ray, ex823) that will have a 42a Minion/Highroller UST DH combo on them. Spokes are supposed to arrive today so I can lace these up. No more switching tires back and forth all the time.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Last year I did a single pivot 5" travel build, you said you were looking to do something similar.


Hmm, probably one of my many bike build tangents :lol: I had a couple of ideas last season on a pedally 5-6" bike that I could still hit the big stuff on. That turned out to be the SS.


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

Please tell me how to post a picture


----------



## chqm8 (May 17, 2007)

matthew4president said:


> Please tell me how to post a picture


The way that I post pics is:

The pics are first uploaded to a free hosting site. for ex: shutterfly or flickr.

Once they are on shutterfly...right click on the pic that you want to post. This will bring up a window with some info in it. You need the 'properties'. Copy the property info.

Come back to mtbr.

Use this bb code:









Thats it.

Or....I believe you can upload directly from your pc. When you click on 'reply' there should be an 'upload images' function.

Good luck. Hopefully this isnt too confusing.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Err said:


> Hmm, probably one of my many bike build tangents :lol: I had a couple of ideas last season on a pedally 5-6" bike that I could still hit the big stuff on. That turned out to be the SS.


The SS is quite the Awesome looking bike, did you do a ride review on it?:rockon::rockon:


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Err said:


> Another SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sick ss:thumbsup: 
what size shock is that???
It looks small compared to jhn's shock in the pic above ur bike.
How much does she weigh??
Aslo what pedals are those?? Wah wahs, atomlabs????


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> Aslo what pedals are those?? Wah wahs, atomlabs????


Yeah what are those? They look nice and skinny.


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

They look like wah wah's. I have them and they are sweet.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks, I'm enjoying it

Shock is 8.5 x 2.5, stock size. The CCDB completely transformed the bike.
Weight is at 33.5 IIRC in the pic above, maybe 34, had a lot of different configs, hard to remember for sure. It's definitely light.
Pedals are Atom Lab Trail Kings, strong, reasonably light, do not rollover, grippy, develop slop that does not affect performance. Wah wahs are basically copies of these.


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

Err said:


> Thanks, I'm enjoying it
> 
> Shock is 8.5 x 2.5, stock size. The CCDB completely transformed the bike.
> Weight is at 33.5 IIRC in the pic above, maybe 34, had a lot of different configs, hard to remember for sure. It's definitely light.
> Pedals are Atom Lab Trail Kings, strong, reasonably light, do not rollover, grippy, develop slop that does not affect performance. Wah wahs are basically copies of these.


Roger. My bad. Nice rig.


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

heres my kona stinky


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

oh well you managed it.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

flymybike said:


> My Canfield Lucky, this thing is so fun!


Thanks for letting me ride that around at Winterpark! That bike rips for sure.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

i love the colour of that stinky, is that bare aluminium?


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

this is mine


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

one more


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

darkest_fugue said:


> i love the colour of that stinky, is that bare aluminium?


yes it was glass beaded


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

glass beaded? mmm i havent heard of that but i love bare aluminium finishes


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Mine. A hair under 40#


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

LoozinSkin said:


> Been steadily working on turning my Sunday into a long travel FR machine.


Holy cables/hoses Batman! Double barspin much?!


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Same bike, yet another season. It's my 6th season with this frame I think. About 36 pounds of awesomeness...


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

matthew4president: if you upload the pix direct from your PC you can select the image size so it shows up better. I usually set mine at 850 pixels wide using photo editing software (photoshop or whatever you have)..


----------



## RTG (Feb 22, 2008)

My new Specialized Demo 7 I 2008...

I have a pretty crappy cam, so i messed around with it a bit in photoshop to tone down the white =]


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

flymybike said:


> My Canfield Lucky, this thing is so fun!












Wow, that frame is so beefy it makes the Totem look like a toothpick!


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

Bulldog said:


> Same bike, yet another season. It's my 6th season with this frame I think. About 36 pounds of awesomeness...


That's a sweet ride!

Those older Turner frames are freakin indestructible. 

Maxxis Advantage tires are nice too. For a light tire, they hook up really well.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Dirt_Dog said:


> Wow, that frame is so beefy it makes the Totem look like a toothpick!


haha lol
I was almost doubting that was a totem. Thought it was a lyric with totem stickers or something. 
Dont think ive ever seen the totem's stanchions look that thin


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice!!
where'd u get that saddle from??


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Jesus your right, my totems look huge on my frame  hehe


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirt_Dog said:


> That's a sweet ride!
> 
> Those older Turner frames are freakin indestructible.
> 
> Maxxis Advantage tires are nice too. For a light tire, they hook up really well.


Thanks man. The longer I have it the more I want nothing else. For being a 2001 with a few tweaks and modern parts it's suprisingly cutting edge still.

I've yet to try out the Advantages. Got them on sale over the winter because everyone seems to rave about them.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

A pair of Knolly's

A Delirium T









and a V-Tach


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

DWF said:


> A pair of Knolly's
> 
> A Delirium T
> 
> ...


those pedals on the DT look savage, what are they? I bet shin burgers suck


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> those pedals on the DT look savage, what are they? I bet shin burgers suck


They're Arachnids and the best pedals I've ever used. Almost too sticky with 5.10s.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

DWF said:


> A pair of Knolly's
> 
> A Delirium T
> 
> ...


Good work on the V-Tach that looks big.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Good work on the V-Tach that looks big.


That's my son and it was a pretty big drop.

His first attempt wasn't so pretty...he shorted it, bounced the rear tire off the rock, nosed it hard, and dabbed his chin on the stem, resulting in deeeeeeep cut, but held on and didn't crash. Scary.


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

DWF said:


> A pair of Knolly's
> 
> A Delirium T
> 
> ...


Nice drop!


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

darkest_fugue said:


> one more


What brakes do you have on your bike?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

recycle127 said:


> What brakes do you have on your bike?


Code 7's I believe. Juicy 7 lever, with Code caliper.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

here's mine.......


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

Recycle, they are indeed code 7s on my SXT, theyre quite nice and stop you quick, Bulldog, that bike is a credit to you, it looks brand new


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

where did you get code 7s?


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

umm... u can get the code 7's anywhere except they come in silver instead of black


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rm_racer said:


> where did you get code 7s?


http://www.sicklines.com/2007/03/21/project-avid-code-avid-ultimate-update/


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> http://www.sicklines.com/2007/03/21/project-avid-code-avid-ultimate-update/


looks like his aren't a cross between juicies and codes. doping it w/ juicy 7s and codes would be the same, yes, but getting straight code 7s would be cheaper.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

They are a special deal for specialized. Juciy 7 levers and code calipers. As far as I know they only did this special combo for specialized orginally.


----------



## warriorltd (Oct 6, 2006)

"""


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Updated pics


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

*another turner rfx*

i've got the same ride.. how do you like the hones?..


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

i quoted the wrong thread and meant to quote yours, how do you like your hones? i have the same ride.


Bulldog said:


> Same bike, yet another season. It's my 6th season with this frame I think. About 36 pounds of awesomeness...


----------



## Tevž (Aug 20, 2006)

My single crown monster!


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

*mine*

heres my bike the day i bought it.08 spechy big hit.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

$ally Hu$tle said:


>


Nice ride! I also dig your choice in music.... Yonder Mountain String Band... one of the best out there. Can't wait for All Good this year!! Keller, YMSB, Phil Lesh,... ohh and so many more!!

Again though, nice Yeti!


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

$ally Hu$tle said:


>


I think I've seen this bike before. Were you cruising down Peak to Peak highway near Sugarloaf road on that thing last fall? Nice lookin' ride btw.


----------



## MikeyMT (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## nbuck9 (Nov 8, 2005)

*08 Turner Highline*

Here's my 08' Highline. Weighs just under 39lbs. Built for riding in San Diego.


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

NoShirt said:


> Here's my 08' Highline. Weighs just under 39lbs. Built for riding in San Diego.


That's one sweet Turner!


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

bigEhit said:


> heres my bike the day i bought it.08 spechy big hit.


how is it i was thinking of picking one up


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

ha, look at that beer bong


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

i love it. you can see that in the pic i had my pedals put on it within minutes of picking it up atthe shop. but since then i have only changed tires and the fork coil. i went to the extra firm as i like a little more rigidity in my fr bike. i do plan on changing the seat and post as the seat has taken a beating and i hate the post. the seat clamp mech is so hard to deal with and it comes loose at least once a week.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Tevž said:


> My single crown monster!


love it,but what's that on your downtube and why.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

konut said:


> love it,but what's that on your downtube and why.


Freeride bikes aren't supposed to get dirty. DUH.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Freeride bikes aren't supposed to get dirty. DUH.


i thought that was just turner's.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

MikeyMT said:


>


SWEET DIRTBAG!!
BUT IS THAT A SINGLESPEED???
WHY? AND IF IT IS THAN YOU HAVE A LOOSE CHAIN
oops had caps lock on


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I see a front derailleur, a rear derailleur, cassette and loose cables. I definitely don't see a single speed set up.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

rugbyred said:


> I see a front derailleur, a rear derailleur, cassette and loose cables. I definitely don't see a single speed set up.


oh all right... yeah i see the front derailer and the cassette and some cables, but the rear derrailer looks a lil short or something
i thought it was a tensioner, sorry i didnt look too closely


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

crummy pic of my shore









and my real DH bike


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

PepperJester said:


> crummy pic of my shore


Them there's some sweet lookin rotors on your shore, I dig the lime green too. :thumbsup:


----------



## PeterLucas (Dec 6, 2005)

heres my versus and sx, i had the versus then sold it it and transfered the parts over to an sx


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

PepperJester said:


> crummy pic of my shore


6 Speed


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

PeterLucas said:


> heres my versus and sx, i had the versus then sold it it and transfered the parts over to an sx


Where do you ride in Tib?


----------



## PeterLucas (Dec 6, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Where do you ride in Tib?


i have a bunch of stuff above my house and i ride mt tam


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

My Steed:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Had to throw it back up with the new stuff and its big brother!
Red is coming in at 40lbs now It has 2.5 and 2.7 DH casings along with GAP cranks. Im getting another set of middleburns for it as well as going to single plys and DH casings as back up 2.35/2.5. so itll sit normall ride weight at 37+ lbs.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

My Lyrik setup hardtail.

















The Bullit clone.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

*My single crown*

Just got her down to 36lbs with the addition of the new air shock


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

giantsaam said:


> Just got her down to 36lbs with the addition of the new air shock
> View attachment 353130
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till that shock breaks in! BUTTER!
Mine should be broken in after this weekend, Ronnies is absolute butter. 
Nice bike, keep me posted as to how it rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow! There is definently a domination of totems compared to other forks here, probably because the 66 rc3 is new this year and the totems beefieness has been out for a couple. 
I may have to put a totem in my stable for the jedi!
I am curious to see how the 66 rc3 stacks up against the totem this year now that it has bigger stanchions and a more aggressive look compared to the rc2x!


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Wait till that shock breaks in! BUTTER!
> Mine should be broken in after this weekend, Ronnies is absolute butter.
> Nice bike, keep me posted as to how it rides. :thumbsup:


I can't wait its already smooth for an air shock but if it feels anything like their coils I will be delighted. That bike already rides like a champ its lightweight and compact frame make it very flickable. It's an absolute blast having done everything from freeride to trials riding.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

1 more Totem (just for you, Bullcrew :thumbsup: )

Now with Ti spring and LG1 Taco and WTB Shadow V SLT  









Yes, I have a flat...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

coiler8 said:


> 1 more Totem (just for you, Bullcrew :thumbsup: )
> 
> Now with Ti spring and LG1 Taco and WTB Shadow V SLT
> 
> ...


only on 1 side! 
bike is sick, nice totem btw!:thumbsup:


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks man, just weighed her on a digital scale for the first time. Looking at 39.81 with DH tubes/ dual ply DH tires. I will be moving to a 823/Hope Pro 2/DT Swiss Supercomp tubeless combo when I have ze moola. But for now, I'm stoked.

EDIT: 39.07lbs with new tubes


----------



## Linkerz (Feb 5, 2008)

Err said:


> Another SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass huck! MAYBE think about different tires but hey if it works it works. And apparently it works for you cus that is a sick action shot


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i put mine up here already - but i put a new stem on, it looks good.. plus i rode it at BR ... I have a cool picture of my bike and a blurry picture at BR.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Wow! There is definently a domination of totems compared to other forks here, probably because the 66 rc3 is new this year and the totems beefieness has been out for a couple.
> I may have to put a totem in my stable for the jedi!
> I am curious to see how the 66 rc3 stacks up against the totem this year now that it has bigger stanchions and a more aggressive look compared to the rc2x!


I'll snap a pic of my rc3 tomorrow...I ve just been too lazy to get a recent pic of my bike lately.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

scrublover said:


> My Lyrik setup hardtail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Ride love the bling


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> i put mine up here already - but i put a new stem on, it looks good.. plus i rode it at BR ... I have a cool picture of my bike and a blurry picture at BR.


How is that stem Ryan?


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

might seem stupid question,but here goes anyway

why buy a 1.5 headtube frame and then shove a 1/18 fork in when you can get the totem in 1.5.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

konut said:


> might seem stupid question,but here goes anyway
> 
> why buy a 1.5 headtube frame and then shove a 1/18 fork in when you can get the totem in 1.5.


Maybe he already had the fork. 
..Just an idea...


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

or he found a great deal on a 1 1/8 and went for it


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

konut said:


> might seem stupid question,but here goes anyway
> 
> why buy a 1.5 headtube frame and then shove a 1/18 fork in when you can get the totem in 1.5.


Oh easy to answer, I already had a 1.5 to 1.125 headset - I'm not a good enough rider to really tell the difference between it and a 1.5 or benefit from the added stiffness of a 1.5. Also I didn't wamt to spend the extra money on a new headset and new stem. The fork was spendy enough, even w/ the deal I got.

plus i was thinking, what if a frame came out that was super rad but only had a 1.125 HT .. well then I wouldn't have to buy a new fork.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

BWVDubya said:


> How is that stem Ryan?


It feels really good, the temple light stem is the same length as my old stem but has a 6 degree rise, vs. my old 0 degree rise. Right away i noticed it put me in a better, more comfortable riding position.

plus it saved me some weight. (not that I'm too concerned w/ it)


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Oh easy to answer, I already had a 1.5 to 1.125 headset - I'm not a good enough rider to really tell the difference between it and a 1.5 or benefit from the added stiffness of a 1.5. Also I didn't wamt to spend the extra money on a new headset and new stem. The fork was spendy enough, even w/ the deal I got.
> 
> plus i was thinking, what if a frame came out that was super rad but only had a 1.125 HT .. well then I wouldn't have to buy a new fork.


but the frame wouldn't be super rad if it didnt have a 1.5 headtube, riight??? j/k


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> but the frame wouldn't be super rad if it didnt have a 1.5 headtube, riight??? j/k


Normally I'd say yes, but i'm a huge fan of the newer DHR - also the Reign X is border line super rad.

People kick me for saying this, but a Totem, would be rad on a new DHR.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

scrublover said:


> The Bullit clone.


That has to be the pimpinest warrior I've ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Normally I'd say yes, but i'm a huge fan of the newer DHR - also the Reign X is border line super rad.
> 
> People kick me for saying this, but a Totem, would be rad on a new DHR.


yeah some dh bikes would be hot with a totem, like the canfield bros f1 jedi or something


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Oh easy to answer, I already had a 1.5 to 1.125 headset - I'm not a good enough rider to really tell the difference between it and a 1.5 or benefit from the added stiffness of a 1.5. Also I didn't wamt to spend the extra money on a new headset and new stem. The fork was spendy enough, even w/ the deal I got.
> 
> plus i was thinking, what if a frame came out that was super rad but only had a 1.125 HT .. well then I wouldn't have to buy a new fork.


Same...sort of.

Had my fork already, and stem. Why spend the money to switch just the stear tubes when I'll never notice the difference.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)




----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

^^^ that look's a big frame,nice colour combo though.


----------



## jazzzmonky (Dec 8, 2007)

thats a nice shot and a beautiful bike


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

*Here's my Versus Blitz II*

























I love this bike! Sits at 39.5 lbs now.


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's mine. Recently installed a 180 Domain 318IS.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

bigEhit said:


> i love it. you can see that in the pic i had my pedals put on it within minutes of picking it up atthe shop. but since then i have only changed tires and the fork coil. i went to the extra firm as i like a little more rigidity in my fr bike. i do plan on changing the seat and post as the seat has taken a beating and i hate the post. the seat clamp mech is so hard to deal with and it comes loose at least once a week.


What seta clamp is it if you don't mind me asking, it looks like Hope?

Cheers

J


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

Heres mine another 7point 









Action shot


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice bike, that drop looks fun


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

konut said:


> ^^^ that look's a big frame,nice colour combo though.


6'8" requires XL...

Thanks!

Here I post anothe gratuitous pic now that I have some decent ones! -- this is what an XL bullit looks like when the rider is 6'8" / 250#










Yes. I am in need of some sun.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Finally got off my lazy butt and took some pics of mine


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

*hardteezy*










29 lbs. as pictured (with tubes).


----------



## mrhyde101 (Apr 5, 2008)

*My Hardtail - before it gets decommissioned*

This bike has done me proud on so many occasions

I have competed in merida 100k enduro races and won DH Hardtail Category races on this thing.

I'll be sad to see it go.. I have to transfer parts to my new Can Diggle frame to save some pennys.

-Mark


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> yeah some dh bikes would be hot with a totem, like the canfield bros f1 jedi or something


not mine but stll a jedi with a totem. Im putting white lowers on my 66 rc3 and a longer steer so I can put it on the Jedi as well.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ Yeah it looks hot, but i think the deity saddle is a bit of an overkill.
I think there was 1 like that at interbike or something
should be a fun bike with that totem, cant wait to see yours with the 66


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I like 'er...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

bullcrew you're a bigger canfield whore then the canfield bro's themselves.

but, in all fairness, they're some of the coolest dudes i've ever met, and their bikes are absolutely savage, and i'll probably be attempting to buy one of their frames as my next bike.


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Why are your bikes so clean?!
> Go ride!











this better?:thumbsup: 
dont worry i cleaned it after the pic lol


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Those of us who live in apartments must ride it hard, but put it away CLEAN.


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

*My New Single Crown Beauty*

After Numerous questions asking you guys about different freeride bikes with seven inch travel. I finally decided what to get....
You guys prob wont like it but, i love it so far and for the price i just couldn't say no.. i just bought me a new truck(2008 honda ridgeline rtl) and didn't have a big budget for a new freeride bike and for 2500 with great parts i had to have it..
My 2008 Mongoose Black Diamond Triple, 150 spacing with maxel rear
2008 totem solo air
2008 Marzocchi roco tst 
2008 avid codes
2008 X9 everything
e 13 drs 
raceface diablous stem
fun bar and pedals
gravity crank 
sdg saddle
all this and just 38 pounds
couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

*my j dub*

my 06 diablo


----------



## mrhyde101 (Apr 5, 2008)

*DEST - freeride rig*

Dest, thats a really sweet bike you've got there. The angles look spot on. The frame really suits the totem aswell.

whats final weight?

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CazzaMazza (Aug 21, 2007)

2008 SX Trail (Large)
2006 66RC2X (170mm)
Mavic Deetrax front and rear
Maxxis Minion (Front)
Spesh Enduro (Rear)
Shimano Saint Brakes (203mm Rotor's)
Old School XT Gearage
Blackspire NS chainguide
RaceFace Evolve DH Cranks
Specialized Specialized Lo Pro Mag Pedals

Easton Stem and Kona Primo bars with ODI lock on grips and Animal end caps.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

that sx is loverly.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

bullcrew said:


>


that looks really good.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Really anxious to take it out and rail it, figure im mostly doinf FR and a little racing this season. So Ill pop either the FOX 40 rc2 on or the 888wc (both have king races on them) depending on course. 
I think for Fontana and woodward Ill be fine with the 66!


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

i likey... looks hot with the 66
Be sure to give a ride report when you take it out. I wanna know how the jedi performs as a freeride bike.
I so want ur bike.


----------



## halo777 (Mar 22, 2006)

A Grove said:


> I like 'er...


Sweet bike. Frame reminds me of the old quadangle.


----------



## Tigerstripe40 (May 4, 2008)

here is my Transition Dirtbag


----------



## JudgeDH (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's my Cannondale Judge


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Really anxious to take it out and rail it, figure im mostly doinf FR and a little racing this season. So Ill pop either the FOX 40 rc2 on or the 888wc (both have king races on them) depending on course.
> I think for Fontana and woodward Ill be fine with the 66!


WOW, you honestly have a 888 WC, 66rc3 and a 40?!?!?!? thats fvcking ridiculous


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> WOW, you honestly have a 888 WC, 66rc3 and a 40?!?!?!? thats fvcking ridiculous


Sure do!
Fox 40








heres the 888wc on it and the 66 with black lowers on the F1 outside my shop! Both bikes built, the F1 has the 888 on it the 66 is on the jedi and the 40 is sitting off to the side awaitng a totem to join it shortly! (been eyeing one for a bit!:skep: )


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)




----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

^^^ thats a rather nice bullit.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Edit.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> That's a new Blur LT.


no, actually it isn't.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

SJensen said:


> no, actually it isn't.


I need to get my effin' eyes checked.

Blah... I'll blame the massive work load on my desk this morning.


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*Red on Red*

I don't know why Intense stopped making these, it's the best bike I've ever owned.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Holy crap, that uzzi is beautiful!


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> verry likely to be returning to a dual crown soon tho.


....so you dont like that fork? somebody just gave me one just like it, and I am all happy 'bout it, why dont you like it?


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

That's a great fork. I have one with a Ti spring. Feels great.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Here are a few up to date pics. I had my first ride on the I9s and Intense tires and they worked great. I like the sound of the I9 rear hub.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey whats the weight Brit?
I might be back in the NW soon! TIme will tell, Boise probably if not bellingham.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Hey whats the weight Brit?
> I might be back in the NW soon! TIme will tell, Boise probably if not bellingham.


Depending on which wheels/tires Im running.... it weighs as low as 38 and as high as 41. I could get it a lot lighter with single ply tires but I always run 2 ply.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That's a great bike.

I think the majority of the weight is probably in the fork but man... that's a thing of beauty.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> That's a great bike.
> 
> I think the majority of the weight is probably in the fork but man... that's a thing of beauty.


Thanks.
What fork would you recommend? The fork is a 2007 66 ETA. I dont like air forks so Im not sure what I would get. This year is the first year in 10 years that I didnt get a new fork. Suggestions? I want a fork that is reliable and no maintenance.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

That looks awesome Brit. If you haven't already, you may want to check out Sicklines build for ideas if you want to lose a bit of weight. Theirs came in at 34.88 lbs.

http://www.sicklines.com/tech/intense_socom_fro/intense_socom_fro_6


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

That is a sick Socom, I usually dont like them but yours is very nice. 

The only reason the sicklines bike is 34lbs. They have a Ti coil, and no front der. thats almost 2lbs right there.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Kanter already has a ti spring on his rig, so he's not going to get a lot more savings from that. Zokes shocks are heavier than DHX's though.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, #1, his SoCoM is weighed with pedals, so there's some added weight right there.

#2, no matter what you do, Marz forks are almost almost more weighty than other manufactures because they weigh their forks without oil and without a steer tube, as I'm told.

My Totem Solo Air weighs the same as a Marz 66 RC3, but that includes the steer tube and the oil.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Pedals are included on the Sicklines build too, so that would be irrelevant. To me, their complete build has a nice sturdy package at an incredible weight. Man, 35 LBS for a DH rig that can take some abuse is impressive IMO.

Agreed on the fork though, Zokes tend to be heavier because of the oil and steerer.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dude... you have a Cyclometer?

That's like 17 pounds right there.


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

05 yeti as-x ... 07 transition dirtbag ...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice bike Matt. What frame is that?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

MattP. said:


>


Sick can diggle matt! Like the white links!


----------



## fredro (Jul 7, 2007)

SC Nomad


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That Nomad is awesome! Where'd you find those Camo wheels? They look great w/ the green frame! Avalanche shock?

New Ti Spring... all ready to rock and roll:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i already posted in here but i have a broken wrist right now and have to just sit here staring at the upgrades i made and only got one ride on.

ps: sold the codes. now deciding btween formula the ones and hayes stroker carbons with ti bolt kit which should lose me a bit of weight off the old codes









42.0 pictured. glite cranks, evolver, ultegra cassette, outlaws, lg1, lots of light stuff. room for losing weight but after the brakes i think im gonna call it a day and go ride.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Waite for the Hayes Ace. :cornut:


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Waite for the Hayes Ace. :cornut:


when they out ive wanted them for a while :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jimage said:


> when they out ive wanted them for a while :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


My guess would be before the end of the year.


----------



## Rollin'in'Zona (Mar 21, 2004)

*'05 Supermoto, '06 66SL*

'05 Supermoto, '06 66SL

7"x7", 2x9, 37lbs w/ 2.7 /2.5 UST Minions


----------



## IntenTurner (Aug 16, 2005)

Turner Highline 06 actual shock fox dhx5.0 08


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

I guess I can't add much as I sold my totem solo air before even riding it! :skep: Long story...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

probably gonna get the ones or stroker carbons w/ti bolts. stroker trails are enough for me, dont need the aces!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

William42 said:


> probably gonna get the ones or stroker carbons w/ti bolts. stroker trails are enough for me, dont need the aces!


If you are into DH/FR & get the Strokers once you break them in & want to try more power check out the Semi Metallic pads. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> If you are into DH/FR & get the Strokers once you break them in & want to try more power check out the Semi Metallic pads. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


well i had a set of trails, but they were strong enough w/out the semi metallic pads


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's my '07 dirtbag


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

That Transition Dirtbag looks like it was made for this guy...


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

Reign X with a few upgrades
Marz 66 RC3
Fox DHX 5
MRP G2
Hadley Hubs laced to 721s
Straitline Pedals
Syncros Stem


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

here is my haro x7 and my buddies session with new totem.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang... that Green Totem looks good enough to eat.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

I WANT ONE!!!! where can i get those lowers?! really... where?


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

off a norco shore 1.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

damn


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

07 Marin Quake 7.2 
Medium
08 Codes
Gusset Slim Jims


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

I like to think of this as my miniDH ride, but it's kinda confused as it likes XC too... So I dunno if it fits here, but I'll post it up anyway. I freakin' love it.

What's important:
HA 66.5*
BB 13.25"
long wheelbase
low CG

P
(in pic: set up for gravity racing)


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice set up! :thumbsup:


----------



## PMG (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is my first DH/FR-bike. Buildt this winter. Just minor adjustment remaining before it's ready.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> If you are into DH/FR & get the Strokers once you break them in & want to try more power check out the Semi Metallic pads. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


fwiw i ended up going with stroker carbons over the ones due to them costing significantly less, being more then strong enough (good experience with power/modulartion on the trails i used to have. and since i havent gotten a chance to ride the ones i decided to go w/ what works), and noy having a significant weight difference between the two.

im digging that enduro. looks good!


----------



## Tevž (Aug 20, 2006)

TI spring is on the way!


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

GetDirty said:


> 07 Marin Quake 7.2
> Medium
> 08 Codes
> Gusset Slim Jims


GetDirty, how are you liking your quake??? Strengths, weaknesses, jumping, gnarly rocky sections??? I'm thinking of getting one but im not sure about it.


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have much mountain time on it yet (snowed here in MT today). The one thing I do know is that it pedals real well (if sag is set correctly), actually better than any other FR bike i've ridden. Jumps just as smooth as any other FR bike i've ridden also. The only gripe I had with mine so far were the brakes (Hayes Nines). The fork isn't great, but no problems with it.
42.5lbs 2008 models have much better part spec (maxle too).
Test one out if you can. I know you'll want it.


----------



## chober (Jun 25, 2004)

This is my DH/XC bike probably weighs about 39 and some odd pounds, usually have to swap my wheel to 2ply when doing dh around here cuz we got some sharp rocks


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quick dumb OT question. What is the longest travel single crown fork on the market? I wouldn't mind a single crown fork for my Morewood Izimu DH but don't know if a 7" fork would make it feel weird to ride...


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

that Demo is awesome! did you have problems fitting the LG1 to the frame??and what saddle are you running??  


Tevž said:


> TI spring is on the way!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

jasevr4 said:


> Quick dumb OT question. What is the longest travel single crown fork on the market? I wouldn't mind a single crown fork for my Morewood Izimu DH but don't know if a 7" fork would make it feel weird to ride...


seen a couple guys w/ them. FClinder rides his with a vivid and a totem solo air. he gives pretty in depth write ups, but from what i remember he loves his.

the totem, 66, and travis all come in 180mm, which is like 7.2 or something. i think they were doing the travis in a 200mm 1.5 SC option for awhile, but i dont think they're super easy to get ahold of.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I feel like 200mm SC's are going to hit the market asap.


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

my " wildsau team"....

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=362879&stc=1&d=1211570594


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Intense SS. New this week. No ride yet. 36lbs. Ready for FR Dh (Not race) and general trail riding.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice intense!!!! I like that bike, ALOT. :thumbsup:


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow! very nice intense!


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Damn, that intense is sick.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

William42 said:


> seen a couple guys w/ them. FClinder rides his with a vivid and a totem solo air. he gives pretty in depth write ups, but from what i remember he loves his.
> 
> the totem, 66, and travis all come in 180mm, which is like 7.2 or something. i think they were doing the travis in a 200mm 1.5 SC option for awhile, but i dont think they're super easy to get ahold of.


thanks man, i'll search for some of FClinder's writeups :thumbsup:


----------



## derek2 (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is my beauty.
36.2 pounds. this thing rips


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

konut said:


> had dual crown's once and won't be going back.


Nice, i think i'm going to go with a 7 II next year, what does it weigh?


----------



## PeterLucas (Dec 6, 2005)

euroford said:


>


hey your bottlerocket is really sick!, My sx got stolen and i am trying to get insurance money so i can get a fully again. Im probly gonna build up a br like yours. with the van. can you post your specs?


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Ruckusgti said:


> Nice, i think i'm going to go with a 7 II next year, what does it weigh?


i honestly dont know,at a rough guess around 40+ish.

the one thing i did notice is that its easier to pedal than my stinky primo was.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*My Dirtbag*

Rebuilt


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*Mountain Cycle San Andreas DNA*










































This is my trailbike but it can handle some FR/DH


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*Mountaincycle Sin*


























Pics of my defunked MC Sin which was replaced by my Marin Quake


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

My old Uzzi. She's now with someone else. Hope she gets a good beating....


----------



## yetiman71 (Mar 12, 2008)

Picked this up last week. It's a Nicolia Helius FR and after 5 years riding Yeti I'm now a Nicolai convert. I quite fancy a set of Totems up front as I feel the 36 Van RC2's don't do the frame justice.


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

*Ventana La Bruja 2008*

She still needs a chain guide... :thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My Dinosaur 1998 Schwin S-10 "All Mountain" at the top of Procupine Rim in Moab.

It's OLD (the frame anyway) but damn it's been a good bike.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> My Dinosaur 1998 Schwin S-10 "All Mountain" at the top of Procupine Rim in Moab.
> 
> It's OLD (the frame anyway) but damn it's been a good bike.


OOH! OOH! OOH! My turn!
*Looks flexy!*
AAAAHHHHHHHHH! Been waiting to say that at least once.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> OOH! OOH! OOH! My turn!
> *Looks flexy!*
> AAAAHHHHHHHHH! Been waiting to say that at least once.


HA! Nope, hauls around my 200 pound arse pretty well. :thumbsup:

I'd imagine that by todays standards, she might be a little flexy but I 
sure don't feel it.


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> OOH! OOH! OOH! My turn!
> *Looks flexy!*
> AAAAHHHHHHHHH! Been waiting to say that at least once.


Classic mate! 
Thought you were refering to my bike for a moment and had to wonder if your avatar is a personal x-ray  (what is it- really- a bit impressive!! like the guy who recently put a 3 inch nailgun slug into his brain and the surgeons pulled it out with a claw hammer while he was conscious :eekster: )
Anyway that Schwinn looks pretty cool; bikes which look as though they're about to snap but never realise it themselves humour me! 
Wish we could ride landscapes like you can in Utah here in Australia without having to drive for days across the uninhabited outback....


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Boot said:


> My old Uzzi. She's now with someone else. Hope she gets a good beating....


thats dead sexy


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bigfatadder said:


> Classic mate!
> Thought you were refering to my bike for a moment and had to wonder if your avatar is a personal x-ray  (what is it- really- a bit impressive!! like the guy who recently put a 3 inch nailgun slug into his brain and the surgeons pulled it out with a claw hammer while he was conscious :eekster: )
> Anyway that Schwinn looks pretty cool; bikes which look as though they're about to snap but never realise it themselves humour me!
> Wish we could ride landscapes like you can in Utah here in Australia without having to drive for days across the uninhabited outback....


You know when I bought it in 98 it came with a tripple clamper Judy and a pretty good spec list (S-10 All Mountain). I pretty much blew the crap out of every component that was originally on it over the years and it sits as is today. I'm a pretty smooth and flowy rider maybe that's part of the reason it's still alive, the frame any way. But of course I don't drop it off any thing over 4 or 5 feet anyway so I think she'll live on till I decide to replace her with something from this decade. I tend to put more money into my DHing so I just can't justify buying a new trail bike.

Moab is a 5.5 hour drive from Denver so we get out there twice a year for about 6 days a trip. . . . can't complain about that.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

bigfatadder said:


> Classic mate!
> Thought you were refering to my bike for a moment and had to wonder if your avatar is a personal x-ray  (what is it- really- a bit impressive!! like the guy who recently put a 3 inch nailgun slug into his brain and the surgeons pulled it out with a claw hammer while he was conscious :eekster: )
> Anyway that Schwinn looks pretty cool; bikes which look as though they're about to snap but never realise it themselves humour me!
> Wish we could ride landscapes like you can in Utah here in Australia without having to drive for days across the uninhabited outback....


Australia kicks ARSE! I spent 3 months in Brisbane whith my dad years ago, Kangaroo point, jindelee, stayed in Sidnye he resides in Cairns 6-8 months out of the year and then to Nepal and a few other places.
Best time of my life was there!!!! :thumbsup:

Yes that was some guy who launched a nail into his septum! LMAO I had to have the xray for my avatar! Fitting in most cases.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Australia does indeed rock. I love living here.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

how the **** do you shoot a nail into your septum??????
you've got to be really ****ing dumb.
Anyway, unbelievable how that S10 has managed to stay in one piece!


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

*I pimped my ride*



I put Sunline V-one OS on instead of lo-rise Easton EC70's (paranoid about carbon, but wanted hi-rise bars anyway) and I can't believe the improvement it has made, I'm super stoked! I'd forgotten- Its amazing how you can feel the difference in aluminium over carbon- I like the direct feel of the aluminium instead of the smooth feel of the carbon. 
Put a Selle SLR on too, real comfy for what it is, but I better not stack or it'll implode by the looks of it.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> how the **** do you shoot a nail into your septum??????
> you've got to be really ****ing dumb.
> Anyway, unbelievable how that S10 has managed to stay in one piece!


Well some how it sure has. I guess they just don't make them like they used to. :nono:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bigfatadder said:


> I put Sunline V-one OS on instead of lo-rise Easton EC70's (paranoid about carbon, but wanted hi-rise bars anyway) and I can't believe the improvement it has made, I'm super stoked! I'd forgotten- Its amazing how you can feel the difference in aluminium over carbon- I like the direct feel of the aluminium instead of the smooth feel of the carbon.
> Put a Selle SLR on too, real comfy for what it is, but I better not stack or it'll implode by the looks of it.


Nice ride.

I have some Easton DH carbons on my M1 and I love em. When people start talking about carbon bars failing it does make me a bit nervous. But then I went and read about the CNT technology and them actually impregnating the resin with carbon. That makes me feel better.


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

I doubt very much they would break in normal (abnormal) riding, it's just once they take a hard knock on a strange angle they weaken. If carbon bars were thicker then this wouldn't be a problem, but then they would weigh as much as aluminium bars... catch 22. I really think it's about the different feel between the materials anyway, and that's up to personal preference. I've never broken carbon bars, and have broken 3 pairs (yes, don't know how myself) of Aluminium bars. I just don't want to be showered in carbon fibers if they were to schnap on me. 
So far I really recommend the sunline V-one OS hi-rise :thumbsup:


----------



## blackprophet19 (Apr 18, 2008)

its a few weeks old....i figured i should post it now b4 i bust it up really bad


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

looks good


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

Nice Ride! Reckon you'll have to hit it with a sledgehammer if you want to bust it up though :thumbsup:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Where's the hardtail love?????




























and my 05 Session 77.....sold last year, hopefully muddy and still ridden often.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

That seat is up ridiculously high.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

well some people still climb....


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Nut! said:


> That seat is up ridiculously high.


Ever try climbing up a hill on a 35 lb hardtail with the seat stuffed down?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

VTSession said:


> Where's the hardtail love?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like bothell, where are you located? definently washington,id recognize the bark and bushes anywhere.


----------



## blackprophet19 (Apr 18, 2008)

VTSession said:


> Where's the hardtail love?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sick hardtail:thumbsup: .....what tires are u runing??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

People please stop quoting pics


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

My four year old Nicolai Nucleon with Shermans. 170mm of travel both ends.

Winch it up the hills with the super low gears...










and watch it fly...










all the way to the bottom...










The Shermans are due for retirement but have been excellent after an early trip to TF tuned. The Vanilla shock has the PUSH race system which also transformed the ride.


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

another pic of my ride


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

It'll come together soon enough :thumbsup:


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

****** and Witch*

My NS ***** built up, sadly only Talas up front for now. The La Bruja (Witch) and the *****, cracks me up.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> It'll come together soon enough :thumbsup:


what what!
cant wait to sit on it today
hahaha


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

how are those chumba's for flex - it looks like a killer geo, nice low cog, and the swingarm looks like it will flex like the dickens. Anybody with ride time care to comment on their actual experiences with it (and not just plug it by saying "ITS THE ONLY BIKE I"VE EVER RIDDEN AND ITS AMAZING")?


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

William42 said:


> how are those chumba's for flex - it looks like a killer geo, nice low cog, and the swingarm looks like it will flex like the dickens. Anybody with ride time care to comment on their actual experiences with it (and not just plug it by saying "ITS THE ONLY BIKE I"VE EVER RIDDEN AND ITS AMAZING")?


I'm on my second season with one. It might look flexy, but it is far from it. The swingarm is extremely beefy and the main pivot is huge. The suspension is extremely plush and has a good progression curve. It also rails corners VERY well.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll bet you that the La Bruja is lighter than the NS


----------



## themadviper (Aug 19, 2007)

Nothing special, my 07 Stinky with 66 SL-1 ATA. I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

ilikemybike011 said:


> It'll come together soon enough :thumbsup:


Any pics of it built, thats the first chuma f Ive seen single crown!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

update:

swapped out the 1.125 upper assembly for a 1.5, king headset, thomson stem, deity bars, lg1 and a crash replacement front triangle. also (not shown) i just added a pair of white deity pedals since i won their contest dealio.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Just for this last downieville trip of 08
















Might keep it that way for awhile though.

The BB went from 15.2(888RC flat crowns) inches to 13.80 (05 Fox 36 Talas)


----------



## paintballpunk687 (May 28, 2008)

My 06 coiler with a bunch of upgrades
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/Picture_0053.jpg


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

*Banshee Scythe with Totem Solo Airs, and a Python.*


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

HA, marzocchi uses cats on the inside. Rock Shox is snakes! HMMM! FOX I wonder :idea: !
(Sorry this is from a marzocchi thread from a year ago  LMAO! was long, stupid nad pretty funny)


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess I could post the new one on here, but since I've put it through a bunch of changes, I guess I'll wait and take a picture tomorrow. 

Heres a teaser though.

Canfield lucky, hitting 39 even with the airshock. Could get it lighter with some lighter hubs/hoops, seatpost, but at this point I just don't give a fyck, I'd rather be out riding and not worrying about weight.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

im glad someone revived this thread!

i love me some freeride bikes...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

William42 said:


> but at this point I just don't give a fyck, I'd rather be out riding and not worrying about weight.


*AMEN!*


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

ilikemybike011 said:


> It'll come together soon enough :thumbsup:


Got that beast off of CL, right?

I saw it sitting up there for quite a while... Was wondering who would end up picking this rig up. Nice buy! :thumbsup:


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> *AMEN!*


Says the guy who, in every post, states the weight of every canfield he owns


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

SJensen said:


> Says the guy who, in every post, states the weight of every canfield he owns


Used to be, since I hit my target weight last year I havent given a crap! It goes up a small bit then down from changing rims to tires to oil height weight and amount of stans!  LMAO!
I like the feel of it weight wise give or take a fair bit, as long as it holds up and hooks up Im happy! I kicked the weight weenie a while ago, just riding now :thumbsup:
BTW 38.4 lbs LMAO had too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sernevi (Feb 21, 2008)

Bike: Giant Glory 0 2007








Old pic, replaced the Hayes brakes with Juicy 7, saddle and grips are now yellow/black 

Weight: Don't want to think about it, but it's heavy 

Some action..


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

05 sxt. pedals and stem are the only thing stock anymore.

36 lbs with the light wheelset. 
its the best allaround bike ever!!!! i can do trailrides all over if i want, freeride shuttle lift access, it can do way more than i can yet.


----------



## xriest (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

asap high def. Pictures..


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

here's my demo....now has holz oct cranks (not pictured)...weight 40.91 lbs.....selling the deemax so that will change as well


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

It's raining specialized!


----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

Like they say: You can never be too ..... haha


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

bikes are made to be ridden...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

Demo's are ugly! :skep:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Man it seems sureal to start at page 1 and just start looking at all the different configurations and builds out there. As well as time and $ we spent just to bash and hammer out things!
Its a great collection of bikes with a different builds and makes it nice for others so they can flip through and possibly see a build close to the one they want to do!
Thanks for everyones input in here, its turned out to be a great thread.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> Man it seems sureal to start at page 1 and just start looking at all the different configurations and builds out there. As well as time and $ we spent just to bash and hammer out things!
> Its a great collection of bikes with a different builds and makes it nice for others so they can flip through and possibly see a build close to the one they want to do!
> Thanks for everyones input in here, its turned out to be a great thread.


Just did a lap from page 1 to 14, and man... there's some awesome bikes floatin' around here.:thumbsup:


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Just did a lap myself purely to come up with some ideas but I have to agree that quoting pictures can rune the flow. I was looking into a thread some months back and gave up after the 6th consecutive picture quote. Its even worse when I am working somehwere with a pure connection.
But a kick ass thread even though I remember a few dual crown sneaking in......... no name dropping eh!


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

my mde pusher


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Rawking a hardtail in Korea. It has done wonders for my riding and
theres loads of urban stuff, discovering more everyday. Just fitted my 
first single speed but I dont know how long that will last, I am 
surrounded by verticalness. I just been dumped twice, once 
giftwrapping a tree with my waste and twice to take skin off me hand
and tweaking my other wrist, forearm and shoulder. So thanks for 
helping me stick it to the fact that I have been rolling the holies and 
its past time to change for something to handle the loose layer thats 
developed from lack of rain. Tomoro I go for a recovery ride and 
check the single speed up the mountains, I do love how quiet it is


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

that's an interesting way for u to set up your chain tensioner....usually the chain goes on the outside of the roller.....hardtails are fun though aren't they


----------



## CheeseSoda (Jan 8, 2007)

I've seen plenty of guys push the chain up with their tensioners. I don't know what the pros/cons of either way are, but it seems to me they both accomplish the same thing, with "up" offering a tad more clearance from all the dangers of the world.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

juan pablo said:


> Tomoro I go for a recovery ride and
> check the single speed up the mountains, I do love how quiet it is


Good luck bro, have fun and be safe.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I hooked up with an awesome rider before leaving the UK, damn he could ride. He has paid the price in broken limbs etc. but watching him hit stuff blew my mind and I could never believe he was gonna go for it when I watched him coming in. Awesome dude who took the time to teach me. Well he is a hardtail junkie, only wants a fully for xc to be confortable, and he converted me. The only time I feel I need a fully now is to handle the rough terrain. When I switched from xc riding and got interested in freeride and DJ etc I was convinced a fully would help, just in case I cased a landing. I can say the only time full sus helpped me was in confidence, I was convinced it would help. But now that I am riding a hardtail frame designed to do the job I can say hardtails rawk big time. My bike does it all and I dont have to worry about tweaking the frame or servicing the rear shock. I like to hit the same jump or drop off again and again and I land hard but I know my bike is handling.
Cheers for all the nice bike porn, You WILL nOT ConVErt Me!!!!


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

My only SC rig


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

kut that stear tuube yo


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

haha ^^
i like how the hoses are 2 feet too long
and how the RB hose routed through the fork

but seriously nice bike


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

haha yeah thats funny. but im guessing he didnt want to kut those goodridge brakelines.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> haha yeah thats funny. but im guessing he didnt want to kut those goodridge brakelines.


or the steer tube.


----------



## CheeseSoda (Jan 8, 2007)

hey, hey... don't be hatin on a brotha's wheels yo.


----------



## redrider11 (Jan 17, 2007)

35.2lbs on the dot.

sad to say i might think about selling it. dont seem to have time to ride it.










-redrider11-


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

09 demo 7


----------



## rewa (Nov 7, 2008)

06 faith 1 powdercoated charcoal, white linkages. 09 totem coils


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

*Haro confident*

Lets see...


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

Awesome thread, some nice rigs!
Brodie 08 Damien


----------



## maejsh (Nov 3, 2007)

Couldn't post mah pic's but Scott gambler FR 20


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Camaro_Dave said:


> 09 demo 7


Hey! Post a close up picture of your fork.

Are those lowers like a gun-metal galvanized? They look hot.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Close enough to freeride/DH... so here's my new dirt jumper.

Planet X custom frame, XT front hub, Fox F80, Juicy 7, set up as a single speed.

I'm stoked.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Close enough to freeride/DH... so here's my new dirt jumper.
> 
> Planet X custom frame, XT front hub, Fox F80, Juicy 7, set up as a single speed.
> 
> I'm stoked.


Sweet ride, bet you can pop manuals extremely easily
those are some short-ass chainstays, what's their measure?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

You know, I'm not too sure.

The kid I got the bike from said that it was a test frame/pre-production frame... they were testing new headtube angles, and seat stay lengths.

And the day that I can pop and hold a manual is the day hell freezes over. I've been riding my balls off for almost 4 years, and manuals are the gal' dang thing that elude me like the pot of gold at the end of a rainbow.


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

it took me a long time to get manuals. my advice: pull back not up and hover your @ss just off the rear wheel. GIT LOW!


----------



## nbuck9 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Turner Highline*

Here's mine


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

^^^^^^ 

damn son!!

i hearts me some highlinage..

if i had one id powdercoat the rear tri, but thats just me

niiice bike


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

semi-complete


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

saturnine said:


> semi-complete


You my friend, have one of the few bikes I would LOVE to have. 
That set up looks amazing.

jealous much :crazy:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks man. it's been a lot of work and a long time coming


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm driving to the land of people whose heads separate when they talk to steal your Evil.


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'm driving to the *land of people whose heads separate* when they talk to steal your Evil.


I am not your buddy guy. I am not your guy friend. I am not your friend buddy.....


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'm driving to the land of people whose heads separate when they talk to steal your Evil.


you can certainly drive up here and ride it, but stealing is bad, mmkay.

....buddy.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Saturnine... that is a frickin' beauty of a bike. Aren't you glad that you can get a long-travel fork (Totem, 66, or Domain) these days without going the way of a 888, Super T, or Monster T? They seem so much more fitting for a hardtail than slapping on a heavy and restrictive double crown.


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

Some bad ass rigs in here. Almost feel bad for posting a rig without ti-spring and I9-wheels.. 

My current demo 7 with my matching transport vehicle.









Will soon have BOS suspension and full Saint 09 (work as a product tester for swedens biggest mtb magazine/community), will probably run about 3 different fork setups next season. Tough job.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Saturnine... that is a frickin' beauty of a bike. Aren't you glad that you can get a long-travel fork (Totem, 66, or Domain) these days without going the way of a 888, Super T, or Monster T? They seem so much more fitting for a hardtail than slapping on a heavy and restrictive double crown.


i've never experienced a dual crown, but they don't seem all that necessary. they tend to be shorter from a2c and a bike like the evil is steep enough. i am stoked that that 180mm domain was $185 brand fricking new from santa cruz.

here is my complete setup as it stands:

2008 domain 180mm 1.5
cane creek headset
holzfeller stem
hayes stroker 8"/7"
hope floating rotors
specialized rocca grips
generic bars that i stripped (670mm wide)
deity fr seat w/kalloy post (that's where i cheaped out. looking for a silver thomson)
saint cranks
wellgo mg1 pedals (376g/pair!)
syncros bash
e13 34t chain ring
blackspire stinger (2008 mrp g2 is on its way)
x.0 shifter/derailleur
sram pg970 12-28 cassette

and my favourite wheelset ever:

king hubs, stripped mag30s and schwalbe muddy mary 2.5 dh compound


----------



## Send-It (Mar 17, 2006)

My single crown beaut.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Sick Pinn'r you have there! :thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Mongoose....they come out with sick bikes, then botch the names. 

seriously, the pinnr is the freeride bike and the bootr is the DH bike? Its retarded. 

Anyway, sick bike there. Soon, I will no longer be able to post in this thread. Unless I can find some way to keep my 66 as a spare....


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

saturnine said:


> i've never experienced a dual crown, but they don't seem all that necessary. they tend to be shorter from a2c and a bike like the evil is steep enough. i am stoked that that 180mm domain was $185 brand fricking new from santa cruz.
> 
> here is my complete setup as it stands:
> 
> ...


Im not a big lover of hardtails usually but that is SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell Id buy one, love the looks of that!

Whats your take on the Muddy Marys, I'm running schwalbe this season and figured for the move back to Socal Id rock a big betty rear and a muddy mary front. Got multiples coming in from DH to gooey, triple, UST and folding. They should be here (most of them) next week and I have just a short period on the MM so I dont have a long term though on them.

How are they on rocks, roots, wet rocks and roots, dry dusty flat corners (I have a little experience in loose over hard, dry and mud but again not much)?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

haven't had any actual trail time on them. just built it up and winter is in full swing.


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

FCLINDER said:


> Posted it up on your Ridemonkey Thread too:
> 
> Older pic but here is my Morewood Shava LT. Lots of upgrades since this pic was taken. I plan to post a 6 month review on the bike soon with newer pics.


That red dirt reminds me of where I ride...this is my set-up.:thumbsup: The action shot does not show the totem I put on.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

My Maverick ML8 with Totem/Saint build. It has a 50mm Funn stem, Kenda Nevegals and a Maverick Speedball on it now.


----------



## konak (Dec 22, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

why is that totem soo low?









and you reallly put saints on a ml8? ive never seen a suped up maverick like that before. unique


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Maverick... I'm not a fan. It looks strange. Freeride parts on what most would consider a XC bike.

Although, it is unique. And maybe it's built for a large rider who needs beefy parts, even for XC/AM, so I can understand there are reasons for building a bike so beefy like.

But I'm glad you changed out that really long stem for the FUNN 50mm.

And the Totem is possibly a 2-step? That's all sunk down? Mine looked like that when it was stepped-down and had lost 30mm of travel.


----------



## prophet_1000 (Nov 18, 2007)

My first FR bike, taken on first day post ride!


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

holy Sh$t prophet, I didn't know you had a 09' *:eekster:*


----------



## prophet_1000 (Nov 18, 2007)

Seriously Idaho? I got it a few days after they arrived in the UK (5th Dec) had been waiting for it for nearly two months, then had a problem with the bike shop, never had such an issue trying to spend money in a shop before! and seeing that I picked it up at about 3pm and nobody had even been in the shop all day, you would have thought they would be jumping at the chance of business?? I kept my mouth shut though as I knew there weren't many in the UK and really wanted it that day after such a long wait!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I still have my Jedi and its staying this is my 2 ring front der pedalable bike so I can FR/DH it and just go ride withoutthe worries of hucking a xc bike! :thumbsup:
To be built:
My new to me Chumba EVO
HAvent decided on fork yet but to make it a single crown either a Fox 36rc or a 66 ATA rc3!


----------



## prophet_1000 (Nov 18, 2007)

Camaro_Dave said:


> 09 demo 7


That is one sweet rig:thumbsup:


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn kid, you have more bikes that Chico State has STD's! That is a frame I have been looking at. I might need to mug you and take it at the Velo before you leave Boise!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Duckiller said:


> Damn kid, you have more bikes that Chico State has STD's! That is a frame I have been looking at. I might need to mug you and take it at the Velo before you leave Boise!


lmao!
should have the kona STAB Supreme fabien barel edition 08 and a rocky mountain Hardtail frame by the end of next week. Of which Im going to sell both off probably sooner than later! :thumbsup:
I have a F1 front sitting here as well and picked the kid up a Kona coiler for xmas!
Bikes man, I guys gotta have his priorities straight!


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

here is an updated pic of my bike.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Sick Bighit! Hows the vivid fell on there?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Definitely one of the nicer Big Hits I've seen.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

That big hit is so clean and sexy!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

* Cross post from the Banshee forum.










Specs -

Size - Medium 
Fork - Rockshox Pike 426
Stem - Straitline Pinch 35mm
Grips - Deity Enoki
Handlebar - Deity Dirty Thirty
Shifters - SRAM X9 
Brake Set - Avid BB7/SD7 Levers
Rear Derailleur - SRAM X9
Rear Shock - Fox DHX 5.0 Air
Rims - Spank Subrosa
Hubs - Hope Pro II
Pedals - Deity Decoy
Crank - Truvativ Holzfeller Urban 
Saddle - Verde Timber (Pictured: Charge Stool. Saddle is temporary until I get it back from the shop.)

Awaiting a chainguide to arrive before it's ride-able, though. Need to chop down the steerer a little as well.


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

med transition bottlerocket 07


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Newly acquired Demo7, trying to trim her down to 35lbs.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

louman said:


> med transition bottlerocket 07


Seriously good looking bottlerocket


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

CountryBoy said:


> Sick Bighit! Hows the vivid fell on there?


 vivid feels amazing on it. it seems to love the fsr as well. the back end feels very plush and stays very well planted.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Blitz II with new ADD Lite wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

some updated pics


----------



## somaestudios (Oct 5, 2007)

*Here is mine*

Custom painted 2005 Cannondale Gemini DH.Hope you like it...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Single Crowns Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My bike actually feels better with a single crown then the triples. I raced both and hucked both and the new generation of single crowns out its pretty cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Brains (Sep 22, 2008)

My ride:
Commencal Furious CG 2009


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Heres the latest single crown to the family! My FR rig.
06 chumba EVO. WB 43.5, bb 14.25 weight 34lbs and going on a diet. 68 degree HA, 6" front / rear and getting a 66 on it soon.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

hmmm.. not a fan of that chumba frame


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Brains said:


> My ride:
> Commencal Furious CG 2009


wtf are those pedals? those look rad


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

saturnine said:


> hmmm.. not a fan of that chumba frame


Its an aquired taste definently. Most people don't dig the looks of it but I assure you it rides Kick @$$! Not a dh bike but definently more fr/DH worth then almost anything Ive ridden to date. Well balanced, fast, nimble extremely stable and soaks up everything with no for or aft buck going into hits. Its centered really well.
I bought it as just that a pedalable freeride al mtn rig for fun!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

the latest of my BR. arrrrrrggggg! stupid snow! can't wait for spring!


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

^^I likey!!


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

Brains said:


> My ride:
> Commencal Furious CG 2009


whats the msrp on that frame? i was checking um out on bti [email protected]


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> Its an aquired taste definently. Most people don't dig the looks of it but I assure you it rides Kick @$$! Not a dh bike but definently more fr/DH worth then almost anything Ive ridden to date. Well balanced, fast, nimble extremely stable and soaks up everything with no for or aft buck going into hits. Its centered really well.
> I bought it as just that a pedalable freeride al mtn rig for fun!


is it just me or does it look retro?


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

sq225917 said:


> Newly acquired Demo7, trying to trim her down to 35lbs.


Fastest and cheapest way to get it down to 35lbs.

Maxxis Xenith 1.5's!!!

Of course it will not grip in the corners as well as a Nevegal. But when you are rolling DH, every gram counts!

hehe.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

saturnine said:


> semi-complete


Stipped Imp looks awesome! I had one from the very first batch produced and I had so much fun on that bike! Mine ripped with a 4" fork, my buddy's ripped [surpisingly well] with a Monster T on it! Good times. Nice work!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'm putting a totem on it next week


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

saturnine said:


> i'm putting a totem on it next week


Cant wait to see pics!
BTW the EVO rides really well, it is no joke when the say its balanced. I am having a hard time getting used to the AM/FR geo thing as I like my bikes slack and laid back!

But then I never had a bike or bmx as a kid. Rode motorcycles so the whole scrunched up high cockpit is new. 
Yeah it may not have the best lines (personally I dig it) but it is stupid stabl, hit a bump and there is no for or aft kick from the bump it just blows right through it and stays planted which is NOT WHAT I EXPECTED! I figured a little bucking and it trying to throw you over hte bars when the rear hits but it doesnt! Thankfull for that being as the geo is, if it did youd be kissingthe front wheel with your grill!


----------



## Brains (Sep 22, 2008)

The pedals on my Commencal are just for fun. They are heavy but weight is no issue for me.
I don't know what "msrp" means? Technical details maybee?

Furious Furious CG
Frame New Furious 180mm frame (BB73mm/OLD 135mm)
Furious 180mm frame (BB83mm/OLD 150mm)
Shock Marzocchi Roco R w/piggyback Marzocchi Roco R w/piggyback
Fork Marzocchi 66RCV 180mm 1’’1/8
Marzocchi 66RCV 180mm 1.5’’
Stem Truvativ Hussefelt oversize Race Face Diabolus D2 1.5’’
Handlebar Ç 2’’ oversize 6061 DB Ç 2’’ oversize 6061 DB
Grip Ç Kraton Lock-on Ç Kraton Lock-on
Brakes Avid Juicy 3 203/203 Avid Code 5 203/203
Shifters Sram Trigger X7 9s Sram Trigger X7 9s
Chain Device Ç Boomerang Ç Boomerang
Rear der. Sram X5 Sram X9
Crankset Truvativ Ruktion 38t 170mm Race Face Evolve DH 36t 170mm
Seatpost Ç Trail SDG Micro
Saddle Ç trail SDG Bel Air SL
Hubs Ç Sealed 20mm disc brake 12x135mm rear
Ç Sealed 20mm disc brake 12x150mm rear
Rims Sun Ringlé Single Track Sun Ringlé Equalizer 31 disc
Tires Maxxis Minion DHF 26x2.50 Maxxis Minion DHF 26x2.50
Finish Furious Blue Furious blue
Size short/long short/long


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

MSRP means "manufacturer's suggested retail price"... In other words, the price a normal customer would pay, rather then a shop employee or sponsored rider.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

heh, ya just curious what ya paid...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> heh, ya just curious what ya paid...


Here ya go. :thumbsup:

http://www.go-ride.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=800027A3-1221847201


----------



## Brains (Sep 22, 2008)

Oké thanks m8. Well the msrp of mine is 3150 euro's and that's the Furious CG "Cedric Carcia edition". There's a cheaper one and that's the normal Furious version 2650 euro's.

I'm the proud owner of the only one Furious CG in the Netherlands  . This bike is really to insane for words. It's absolute bombproof and fly's like JFK, jumps like aussi and corneres like a razorblade. It even has a vagina in the toptube:eekster: !!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Brains said:


> It even has a vagina in the toptube:eekster: !!!


Have you used it?? :lol:


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

my socom


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

The frame isn't exactly DH/FR but it's friggin heavily overbuilt at 9.1 lbs for a six inch travel bike made by a company that specializes in road bikes. I slapped some light FR worthy parts and it currently sits at 38 lbs. I mainly use it for XC/AM use but I've rode it on trails where I normally ride my Shockwave 9.5 and Marin Quake and it could hold it's own. This is also my only rig with a single crown as the other two have DC forks.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that thing is a tank! 9.1# is insane


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

TheDon said:


> Fastest and cheapest way to get it down to 35lbs.
> 
> Maxxis Xenith 1.5's!!!
> 
> ...


It's the pedalling back up i'm worried about......

I'll stick with the Big Earls

9.1 from BMC, have you seen their road bikes, they couldn't be more different...


----------



## bikebike69 (Sep 27, 2006)

My new Med. Slash 5 Coil. Swapping out the fork with a better one soon(no rebound control on this one). Will have a Slash 7 Air built up soon too.


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

Just to let you know, that fork does have rebound adjustment. IRA on the right side means Internal Rebound Adjustment (or something like that). You have to let the air out of the fork (both sides) and take the right cap off. Slide down the fork (bottom it out) and pull out the coil. Then you will need a long 12mm allen to adjust the rebound, it's down inside bellow the oil. While you have it apart you may want to put a little heavier oil in it to help stop the really bad top out it has stock since I don't think just rebound completely fixes that. I went with 15wt, but I weight 230lbs, may want to try something like 10wt (7.5wt is stock I believe)

You may want to upgrade anyway, but it may help out until you get a new one.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that's a pain in the ass


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

It sure is! lol

If you don't do it though it has a really bad top out because the rebound is set all the way off (I think, maybe all the way on) and it clanks really bad!


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

chober said:


> This is my DH/XC bike probably weighs about 39 and some odd pounds, usually have to swap my wheel to 2ply when doing dh around here cuz we got some sharp rocks


what kind of pedals are those? cant tell,and how do you like them?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

KillerSloth said:


> It sure is! lol
> 
> If you don't do it though it has a really bad top out because the rebound is set all the way off (I think, maybe all the way on) and it clanks really bad!


that sounds like full fast. my van 36 did the same thing on full fast - or off.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

> Fastest and cheapest way to get it down to 35lbs.
> 
> Maxxis Xenith 1.5's!!!
> 
> Of course it will not grip in the corners as well as a Nevegal. But when you are rolling DH, every gram counts!


Exactly! More heavier=more stable at DH

By the way, nice gemini!


----------



## K_Labs (Nov 3, 2008)

My Sette Flite.


----------



## bikebike69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the shock info,I'll get into it tonite.

Did it ,thanks. It helps alot not harsh at all now.


----------



## RC_Compton (Mar 15, 2008)

Your welcome. I searched all over for a way to fix that thing when I first got mine! lol

Sorry, this is KillerSloth, I'm on my brother's computer and didnt even think about it.


----------



## YETI05 (Sep 9, 2008)

i switch out pedals depending on how much peadling i will do.


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

Just finished the build, now to beat the $hit out of it.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

K_Labs said:


> My Sette Flite.


Havent seen 1 in real life aside of the catalog. Looks good! I like it...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

K_Labs said:


> My Sette Flite.


Sweet lookin build:thumbsup:

Are you going to trim that brake hose to fit??:eekster:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Duckiller said:


> Just finished the build, now to beat the $hit out of it.


Lookin *Pimp* there DK :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

*Transition Dirtbag pre-'07*










More pics here.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Dr Phil mmkay said:


> More pics here.


Wow, that's an awesome looking bike, he he, your photography skills probably have a bit to do with it!


----------



## wcr (May 4, 2005)

my old bike


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

*Holy *****



wcr said:


> View attachment 425237
> 
> 
> my old bike


That thing is dead sexy...and thats ur old bike!!!???


----------



## wcr (May 4, 2005)

Just sold it! working on my new build Intense socom


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

*NZ Custom*

Freddy's ride! :thumbsup:

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211600&page=2


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I donno if that makes it into "beauty" and it definitely doesn't make it into DH/FR. Might be cool to post this on an XC forum


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

definitally the dumbest thing I have ever seen... in my entireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee life. BAMBOO?!?!?!??


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Waiting for a "looks flexy" comment in 3...2...1..and go!


----------



## illu (Dec 28, 2007)

My new steed in the stable.

Specialized SX Trail II 2008 medium
Fox Vanilla fork
Avid ultimate+code brakes
Gamut chainguide
Holzfeller cranks
Dark Cycles Arachnid pedals
Sram X.0 rear der.
Sram X.9 shifter
Thomson Elite seatpost
Funn skinny saddle
Thomson Elite X4 50mm stem
FSA Gravity Light handlebar
DT Swiss EX 5.1 + specialized hubs
Specialized Chunder 2.35" tires

Haven't scaled her yet..:nono:


----------



## IntenTurner (Aug 16, 2005)

upgrades: saint crankset, ti spring, straitline pedals and stem, new drivetrain (dura ace chain, xt 11-34 cassete and sram x9 mid cage.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Chumba F4 build didn't work out so it's back on Craigslist. In the meantime, I build up a Nomad :]


















IntenTurner, amazing Highline build. props


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

ctrailfreak said:


> I love this bike! Sits at 39.5 lbs now.


That bike looks great! Do you ever ride it?? It had to take you awhile to clean it.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll bet.

Something moderately interesting to do on a rainy afternoon, though.


----------



## alpineskiman (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

buckoW said:


> here's mine.......


BAD ASS BIKE !!!! dont know the brand since i a newb....... what kind is it ???


----------



## JudgeDH (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's my "old-new" bike after a remake. I'm building another DH bike so this one got the single crown treatment.

Before








Now


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

gkenuf4u, that's a scott. 

Also, you can tell thats a true trail shredding machine, everything on there is built for total domination. Except the DHX Air, which can't possibly be any good


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

JudgeDH said:


> Here's my "old-new" bike after a remake. I'm building another DH bike so this one got the single crown treatment.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Looks good, I like the after shot the bike looks way better with the singlerown.
:thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i got my totem today. just to fit in. seems every other bike in this thread has one. pics soon.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

BAD ASS BIKE !!!! dont know the brand since im a newb....... who makes it ???

oh and when you change the color on the frames are you guys painting them or powder coating them ?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Most powder coat, the frame in your pic is a Scott and don't worry about being a newbie we all were at some point :thumbsup: Better to be a newbie than a not at all!

*Saturine: PICS NOW, RESISTANCE IS FUTILE! *


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> Looks good, I like the after shot the bike looks way better with the singlerown.
> :thumbsup:


I agree! it looks "ready for everything".......


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

oh man, I want somadose in red...sooooosooooosooooo sexy


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Most powder coat, the frame in your pic is a Scott and don't worry about being a newbie we all were at some point :thumbsup: Better to be a newbie than a not at all!
> 
> *Saturine: PICS NOW, RESISTANCE IS FUTILE! *


i'm stripping the lowers first


----------



## JudgeDH (Apr 10, 2008)

lokomonkey said:


> I agree! it looks "ready for everything".......


...and at 37lbs feels super on the trails


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

saturnine said:


> i'm stripping the lowers first


Damn fool, what you do in the privacy of your house I dont need to know, I just wanteds pics of the bike!  
:thumbsup: LMAO..... Get before/during and after pics.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

saturnine said:


> i got my totem today. just to fit in. seems every other bike in this thread has one. pics soon.


there's my progress sans derailleur. bullcrew is impatient. lowers aren't finished yet. nothing is polished and it looks way better outside.

and yes, that is a dent in the stanchion. looks way worse in the picture. it's been filled and it doesn't really affect anything.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I was about to post a huge WTF to that stantion... ha


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

saturnine said:


> i'm stripping the lowers first


When am I invited up to check it out?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

never


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

HAHAHAH... that made me laugh.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

fyi, that seatpost touches the top of the downtube


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*she must go!*

She cries and looks at me with disdain and sadness everytime I pick one of the other girls...I keep telling her your turn will arrive, but I know better and she knows it won't. For the last time I will strut her out. Please help me find her a new home.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Eastern Slash 5 Air










It rocked the Portal Trail like a champ


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

how much and what size?


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

lokomonkey said:


> how much and what size?


You talking to me? You asking price and frame size?


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

hozzerr1 said:


> She cries and looks at me with disdain and sadness everytime I pick one of the other girls...I keep telling her your turn will arrive, but I know better and she knows it won't. For the last time I will strut her out. Please help me find her a new home.


how much? frame size?


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

lokomonkey said:


> how much and what size?


Just pm you.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*rock 'n' roll*

DONE
18.3kg:thumbsup: for spec and build kit se my website link down.


----------



## darenp (Jan 27, 2007)

Just put it together last night. Now I just need to go out and ride it.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

darenp said:


> Just put it together last night. Now I just need to go out and ride it.


nice 
color!


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

*x7*

single pivots rule!!!


----------



## rufflesurf (Sep 8, 2007)

here`s my 06 sx trail after a recent makeover,just got a tubeless conversion left to do!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

hey rufflesurf. where/how did you get that rear fender thingy, i have an 05 sxt and would like something like that.

info, pics?


----------



## rufflesurf (Sep 8, 2007)

any specialized dealer should be able to get you one,its a shock protector,to stop all the mud hitting the rear shock,i just pimped it up a bit with some stickers!!


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

mine..aaaaalll mine


----------



## designer485 (Apr 12, 2005)

*My New Build!*


----------



## 0pt1cal (Jun 20, 2005)

*My 951*

First ride at Fort William last weekend was amazing.....will not be moving to 40's or Boxers


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

WOW,

That is a really nice looking bike. Enjoy,

Eric


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

damn that 951 looks great with the totem...How does it jump?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

gets the job done...


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

nice asx:thumbsup:


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Banshee Rampant Raw Edition


----------



## designer485 (Apr 12, 2005)

ridefreeride said:


> nice asx:thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

07 Devinci Frantik with Totem Solo Air/DHX Air. Azonic Outlaw wheelset, Kinetics 2.6 DH rear, Nevegal 2.7 DH front. 165mm rear works well with the 180mm fork. A touch under 37# all put together for slightly under $2k USD. Mostly "gently used" stuff with a couple just really nice deals let me put it together for that little.

I'm not heavy, and not a hucker, but like a couple resort days a year when I can, and it's nice to have a bike a bit more proper for that. So far have had one day at Plattekill and one day at Diablo - it's been a really, really fun bike at both. Another Diablo day next week, and two at Killington later this month to come.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

juanbeegas said:


> Banshee Rampant Raw Edition


very nice


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

0pt1cal said:


> First ride at Fort William last weekend was amazing.....will not be moving to 40's or Boxers


ar
ace bike with totem:nono:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

0pt1cal said:


> First ride at Fort William last weekend was amazing.....will not be moving to 40's or Boxers


a race bike with totem


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

actually I think the beauty of the 951 is that it can be set up as a full blown race bike OR a freeride bike without a hitch. a 66 degree HA with 14.3+ BB is pretty FR by most standards these days.


----------



## untoco (Mar 4, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> Banshee Rampant Raw Edition


wow, it'e really clean look.
love the Rampant and double love raw scheme!


----------



## mssr (Dec 5, 2007)

my lite dh rig


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

William42 said:


> actually I think the beauty of the 951 is that it can be set up as a full blown race bike OR a freeride bike without a hitch. a 66 degree HA with 14.3+ BB is pretty FR by most standards these days.


yes thats thru!!


----------



## untoco (Mar 4, 2007)

mssr said:


> my lite dh rig


wait, didn't you've sold this frame? =)


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

New wheels for this season =)
Ztr-flow with hope 2


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

oh my oh my.. she's a cutie


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

waithing for the azonic dw 30"


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

My Whistler bike :]









--
https://www.flickr.com/igz-


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

My shizz:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*2010 Totem*

rockshox charged


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

Dude that new Totem looks SICK!!!!!!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

8664 said:


> rockshox charged


That '10 Totem is sick, love the work on the stanchions .. nice touch.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, here's the BR...
-'07 Domain 318
-Fox DHX 5.0 coil
-Azonic Outlaws
-LX crankset
-X-9 med cage
-Hussefelt riser bar/Thomson shorty stem
-Fat Pig headset
-e.13 bashguard/MRP chainroller
-Avid BB7 front brake/203mm rotor (not installed yet in this pic)


----------



## MiLi (Aug 23, 2008)

Lapierre Froggy 318


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

MiLi said:


> Lapierre Froggy 318


Beautiful.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow. 
Every single bike in this entire thread is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L.

Someone show me an ugly one!  
don't.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

MiLi said:


> Lapierre Froggy 318


green and white is my colour scheme. i need all those parts. and probably that frame.


----------



## htpride (Mar 30, 2009)

One of my ever faithfuls.*Sigh*


----------



## trek430032 (Mar 11, 2009)

*08 jamis dakar xam-1/stock except for cranks and pedals*


----------



## Tenacious Turtle (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm building up a Preston FR.... can't wait to unleash the single crown powah! Need to find a tire that isn't spraypainted brown before I post pics though.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

8664 said:


> rockshox charged


Very nice looking bike! :thumbsup: 
.
There are a lot of very nice looking bikes in this thread.

My 2006 Uzzi VPX recently updated with Slacker dropouts:

I've only done a couple of rides on the Slackers but they seem to have had a very positive effect on the bike's DH behaviour. Longer, lower and slacker is gooder!


----------



## suntzu714 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Finally found my home thread!!!*

Just wanna share my rig...


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

suntzu714 said:


> Just wanna share my rig...


:eekster: :eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll throw another hardtail on the pile. I've got a new stem/bar/crank and BB on the way, but heres my new single crown FR build.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Scythe with her Ti Spring at last. And of course her faithful riding companion


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome bike, beautiful dog!


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

new pics old ones lost with hard drive.


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

the other bike


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Figured I'd post this in a few spots!


----------



## 42hz (Apr 15, 2005)

Another Lapierre Froggy 318.


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

That 951 is so dope with the totem on it.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

42hz said:


> Another Lapierre Froggy 318.


nice ride..


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

*Idywild trail Haro Xeon*

Haro Xeon ready to descend trail


----------



## 42hz (Apr 15, 2005)

Rudster said:


> nice ride..


Thanks!


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

*This thing rocks!*

My new 09 Demo. Ti seat and some other goodies.

A vid of me enjoying my new ride:






Yes, the seat is high, I've been riding it to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Datalogger said:


> My new 09 Demo. Ti seat and some other goodies.
> 
> A vid of me enjoying my new ride:
> 
> ...


1. What do you do for a living?
2. Those monster meats on the trunk of that Mustang, what vehicle are they for (because the Mustang doesn't look like a GT/Cobra/Roush, etc. that would necessitate tires as such)?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

waithing for sdg combo..


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> 2. Those monster meats on the trunk of that Mustang, what vehicle are they for (because the Mustang doesn't look like a GT/Cobra/Roush, etc. that would necessitate tires as such)?


You know, vehicles can be modified to make more power


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

rmb_mike said:


> 1. What do you do for a living?
> 2. Those monster meats on the trunk of that Mustang, what vehicle are they for (because the Mustang doesn't look like a GT/Cobra/Roush, etc. that would necessitate tires as such)?


I do lots of things. I need a raise. Lol.

Those tires are 335 Nitto 555R 18's. They are replacing the 335 Michelin Pilot Sports that are currently mounted to 18x11 CCW's on the Mustang and have the cords showing after 4k miles. It is a GT with a Supercharger, drag race transmission/rear end and more things than I care to list because it makes me want to cry when I think about all the $$$ in it, and I don't want to go too far OT. Haha.



Soya said:


> You know, vehicles can be modified to make more power


Oh yeah. :thumbsup:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Soya said:


> You know, vehicles can be modified to make more power


Given that I have an '05 STi, I've heard that a time or two before.

Sometimes there is no point in modifying a vehicle to make more power. Such as if that Mustang was a base model V6 type instead of a GT, etc.


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's my 2 babies. 
99 Si & 04 Kona Stinky with some Marz 66 VF2's. Great do it all bike


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> Given that I have an '05 STi, I've heard that a time or two before.
> 
> Sometimes there is no point in modifying a vehicle to make more power. Such as if that Mustang was a base model V6 type instead of a GT, etc.


Not to get any further off topic, but a properly modified V6 stang is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

Soya said:


> Not to get any further off topic, but a properly modified V6 stang is nothing to scoff at.


id still take a stock STi over a modded v6 stang thoguh


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Bikes guys, BIKES! Lol.

IIRC I've seen a stock engine turbo 6 run 10's. I test drove a brand new Rex and immediately went back and signed the papers for the blown GT. The rex sure did stick in the corners though! Btw, I would love to have an STI, and nearly bought one before the Mustang. I was trading my Land Rover in before I went to college to get something that I wouldn't be so worried about getting dented while it was parked @ the Universities storage lots. But all the research I did in '04 showed alot of people popping engines when they attempted to increase the power. And I know better than to think I can leave anything stock. Haha.


:thumbsup: 

Another shot:


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

just build these up a few days ago. covert is 37, bottlerocket is 39. covert still needs dirty 30s, a 36, and an air shock, elixirs, and a new saddle. Bottlerocket is getting slx's, elixirs, and maybe a lyrik. Pretty stoked on them though. Took the bottlerocket out and even though it's not my first, i love it


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Found a few pics of my updated Bottlerocket after the powdercoat session.

N-joy~

I have moved the 36's to my big bike and got me a set of brown 32's for her now. much, much better....


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

hope this works......


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Cove STD*

final update:thumbsup: 
sdg combo
details, look on my homepage
www.booch.ch


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

whats all the black stuff on ur stanchions? Oil?


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

coop3422 said:


> whats all the black stuff on ur stanchions? Oil?


Thats the look of 2010 RS Totems


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I looked at his web site and it's a 2010 Totem Coil, the marks on the stantions look like the 2step marks but I'm not sure though.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

yes 2010 totem coil. the marks are for sag 20-30%


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i don't like them


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Wow! Your bike looks great Toni!!!


----------



## jov10 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Mine..........*

just rode it at n*, and it was awesome............bike performed a lot better than I thought!! I have always liked the simplicity of single pivots.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

*x-post from Nicolai forum*

Finally got my Nicolai Helius ST going last weekend so took some pics of it prior to its first proper ride. Initial impressions are this bike is capable of waaay more than the rider is.  This is my first FR/DH bike for the record.

Apart from some geo tweaks the bike feels incredible. It grips and launches out of corners, and wants to pop off absolutely everything. So much fun. With the new wheelset & tyres (t_i_res) its also not overly heavy, and pretty damn pedal-friendly overall! :thumbsup: (sorry no official weight)

Possibly some paint removal or new paint and/or new decals in the future. I will be looking into newer, taller forks but for now I just want to ride it! Oh and before you ask, I'm an Aussie so run my brakes "backwards".. 

*SPEC LIST:*

*Frame:* '06 Nicolai Helius ST, 6.5-8.0" rear travel, ano black, medium
*Shock:* Cane Creek Double Barrel, Ti spring
*Fork:* '06 Marzocchi 66RC2X 170mm (thinking Totems or Boxxers)
*Headset:* Chris King threadless 1 1/8"
*Wheelset:* Hope Pro2 32 spoke hubs (20mm front, 135x12 rear), Mavic EX721, DT Swiss DB spokes
*Tyres:* Intense 909 FRO Lite EX/DC dual compound, 2.5" 1-ply front + 2.35" 2-ply rear, Conti tubes
*Brakes:* Shimano Saint with 203mm rotors
*Drivetrain:* SRAM X9 shifter, SRAM X7 derailleur (X9 to go back on soon)
*Cranks:* Saint cranks, E13 SRS guide & bashie
*Pedals:* 24Bicycles Butterfly platforms
*Stem:* Kalloy 50mm oversized (temp cheap & light stand-in for now)
*Bars:* Easton EA50 690mm oversized (want lower & wider Sunline V1's ~730mm or similar)
*Grips:* Element LockOn's
*Post:* Aomeba 30.0 (want Thomson 30.0)
*Saddle:* WTB Laser V Ti Team

*VIDEO:*

*



*
^^ short video of me on its first shakedown. Wasn't hitting big stuff by any means, i was just wanting to test & get used to the bike & tyres more than anything, besides this was the first time for me riding a bike of this nature (plus riding in armour and full face). You have to start somewhere. 

*PICTURES:*




























excuse this dodgy photo...








^ fork!

Cheers,

*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

starship303 said:


> Finally got my Nicolai Cheers,*


Nice lookin NS http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=262235 :thumbsup:


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

its like a german bottlerocket. way cool!


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

euroford said:


> its like a german bottlerocket. way cool!


I was thinking the same thing, nice bike! Video is cool too!


----------



## ismael (Aug 31, 2008)

my ride! (quality stinks, but i don't have any other)


----------



## nbuck9 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Highline*

Medium weighing in at 37.5lbs
quite a few ti peices
plenty strong build 
just got fork back from Marz w/ new crown, steerer and uppers


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

*Sette Venom*

Just built my sette Venom. Have not ridded it yet except around the block. I had all the parts and just picked up the frame. Eentually will upgrade fork, but plan to ride her first...


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

And another Bullit...


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Nice lookin NS https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=262235 :thumbsup:


Haha, well, um, thanks. Whilst the little Sub is a blast to ride its a little tricky on the freeride and DH stuff, hence the Helius, LOL. The NS is still going strong don't worry, its slightly different to that thread now though. (See here).



euroford said:


> its like a german bottlerocket. way cool!





Jet Fuel said:


> I was thinking the same thing, nice bike! Video is cool too!


LOL well i guess it looks similar to a BR, especially with the square-section tubes on the rear end of the Nic, but the actual designs are pretty far apart TBH (Helius has a horst-link rear end, 4-point travel adjust, up to 8" rear travel, adjustable geometry).
I will definitely have to remember to pull out the mobile for more video action next time. Probably a good way to record progression, although my g/f doesn't really appreciate knowing what I actually get upto when i'm in the bush. 

Cheers for the comments,

*


----------



## GQOSE (Jan 31, 2008)

my new quake 7.8


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

bmw sr6 @ 42 lbs


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

aphis said:


> bmw sr6 @ 42 lbs


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

sick quake GQOSE, stoked you finally came to the bike bike side of MTB! 

and that BMW is totally off the hook.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

*my highline*

i cant


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

That BMW is really nice - got more pics _aphis_??


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

And we are going to need a ride report on the bos fork, feel free to start a new thread.


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

Thx for the praises guys, I really appreciate it 

Flystagg, regarding BOS N'dee fork. Not so much time on this fork, but 1st impressions are very, very good. It shines on rocky, technical trails, haven't tried big drops yet... 
Maybe I will try lighter spring, but that's not a big problem - with purchase you get springs of different rates in box.


----------



## FR dragon rider (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, this BMW s ranger is so shiny and nice.I think, it will be just fine for some big drop too.Keep on reporting please.:thumbsup:


----------



## ezl_oo (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is my bike: 2008 Commencal Supreme VIP Mini-DH


----------



## lbeard87 (Apr 15, 2009)

*single crown rigs*

my 05 iron horse yakuza waka gashira
and my 08 iron horse 7Point


----------



## freerider33 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kona Coiler*

My Kona Coiler Dee-Lux
FOX-RC propedal
2005 Marzocchi 66RC
28" Havoc
Saint
E13 SRS
Hayes 8"
SUV-Abbah
Singletrack-20mm Zoke
XTR
Sette saddle
Thomson
old school Maxxis DH tires & DH tubes


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

My Wildcard - it has been treating me well all summer.


----------



## Pyrotechnic (Aug 8, 2007)

my gambler


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

wrong tread


----------



## chernobyl (Mar 22, 2009)

My finished Parker 2.0


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

Hot!


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

NorcoRider said:


> That 951 is so dope with the totem on it.


that is such a beautiful picture of a beautiful bike. thanks.


----------



## UneaK (May 17, 2009)

Props to the commencal's, definitely my faves, especially that Cedric Gracia sig bike.
I didn't see any Evil's in here though...


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

*Transition Syren*

not sure if this counts - Transition won't warrant the frame if you put a dual crown on her, but she's my single-crown 6" beauty. she can handle the gnar just like my VP-Free with a Marzocchi 888. and i think it looks nice.


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

...you think right sweetbabyd - very, very nice bike.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

UneaK said:


> Props to the commencal's, definitely my faves, especially that Cedric Gracia sig bike.
> I didn't see any Evil's in here though...


i posted an evil in here not too long ago


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Pyrotechnic said:


> my gambler


You might want to remove the side stand. :lol:


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

I thought that was a piece of wood?!?


----------



## peace_keeper1517 (Jul 6, 2008)

My trustee hard tail DH bike. :thumbsup:
Weighs 14kg


----------



## Whitefang (Sep 11, 2009)

Morewood Mbuzi


----------



## Pyrotechnic (Aug 8, 2007)

you mean the peice of wood?? haha, just a limb i found


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

she's my cherry pie.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's is my brand new build


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet--always nice to see another clean Dirtbag on these boards! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

That is one bad, low machine in the background there. Awesome patina. Sweet d-bag too!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

dirtydownhill said:


> That is one bad, low machine in the background there. Awesome patina. Sweet d-bag too!


Thanks on both accounts. That is my sweet Lucy, also know as the Sh!tty 1 (because its a 61', so I call it the Sh!tty 1) 
4" narrowed beam slammed down all the way with 155/60's out front and 2 outer and 1 inner spline with a 2" trans raise.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My 6 yo girls DH rid. 24" wheels, Juicy 7s so far... and a Thomson post and ti SDG Fly seat going on next week. Weighs in at about 30 lbs.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

kntr said:


> My 6 yo girls DH rid. 24" wheels, Juicy 7s so far... and a Thomson post and ti SDG Fly seat going on next week. Weighs in at about 30 lbs.


DaD I have been working really hard and feel if my little sis got a sweet bike I deserve one that cost at least 3 times as much plus since Im slightly older I'll need at least 8" travel cause im soooo rad. :drumroll:

One lucky daughter and an awesome DaD. :cornut:


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

My Custom Scott Gambler....switching tyres and MAYBE the brakes...

hope you like the pics..


----------



## UneaK (May 17, 2009)

In this thread? Most Evil's I see are Revolt's w/ RC40's or Boxxers.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's my GLORY FR1


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

BWVDubya said:


> Here's is my brand new build


yo sick bug. wut year is it? u have airbags on it sits mighty low haha


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

infagon said:


> yo sick bug. wut year is it? u have airbags on it sits mighty low haha


Thanks man. It's a 61 and no it is not on bags. That is all static drop right there :thumbsup:


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

BWVDubya said:


> Thanks on both accounts. That is my sweet Lucy, also know as the Sh!tty 1 (because its a 61', so I call it the Sh!tty 1)
> 4" narrowed beam slammed down all the way with 155/60's out front and 2 outer and 1 inner spline with a 2" trans raise.


wut size engine you have in there? my dads is a 62 ragtop wit 17" brm wheels and no bags haha scrapes and awfull lot


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

infagon said:


> wut size engine you have in there? my dads is a 62 ragtop wit 17" brm wheels and no bags haha scrapes and awfull lot


It's a 1915 with a single Weber progressive with stock heads and an Engle 120 cam


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

nice y no dual webbers


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

infagon said:


> nice y no dual webbers


They suck allot


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

are you saying that as a joke or because they are junk cause i am assuming your joking haha


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

He meant they suck as in "they suck in air".

Nice little wordplay.


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

yea okk thats what I thought he meant haha


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

Am i the only one that'll never get used to the way a demo 9 looks? just way to much going on there. It's at least a frame and a half.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

herbn said:


> Am i the only one that'll never get used to the way a demo 9 looks?


No.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Datalogger said:


> He meant they suck as in "they suck in air".
> 
> Nice little wordplay.


 :thumbsup:

Back in the dayz we put a pair of Mikuni MC carbs on a bug, no low end but the mid through high end was awesome!!


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

nice bikes


----------



## Americanahstan (May 21, 2009)

*Freeform, Freestyle,Freeride, Downhill and Enduro*

Hello to all of you bike junkies,

This is a one of a kind project bike that really holds the lines on big and burly trails. This bike can roll in the French Alpes with ease at high speed on wide sections of rough or smooth trail and is simply marvelous when in trialist sections too. It is simply tight and predicable when jumping at high or low speeds. This may seem unusual to some but this is a poor mans kick ass do it all bike and I am completely hooked on it. The bike is dialed!

Enjoy the ride live the journey!

Americanahstan


----------



## chernobyl (Mar 22, 2009)

the new ride, only seabright blue in hawaii so far


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

Err said:


> Another SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for resurrecting the thread but I have to know what rear shock that is on the SS. I'm trying to build a 5"-6" rear travel bike that can rip at the DH parks but can still be pedaled.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Smoke324 said:


> Sorry for resurrecting the thread but I have to know what rear shock that is on the SS. I'm trying to build a 5"-6" rear travel bike that can rip at the DH parks but can still be pedaled.


That shock is a Cane Creek Double Barrel. Great piece of work.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Latest upgrade 36 TALAS


----------



## ReductiMat (Jun 3, 2008)

Hrm, guess I should have posted this pic here instead of the DH thread.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that is absolutely stunning


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Just built up this new-to-me '06 Dirtbag over the weekend, and took it out for its maiden voyage yesterday. I'm loving it, even with a 40lb. build.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Americanahstan said:


> Hello to all of you bike junkies,
> 
> This is a one of a kind project bike that really holds the lines on big and burly trails. This bike can roll in the French Alpes with ease at high speed on wide sections of rough or smooth trail and is simply marvelous when in trialist sections too. It is simply tight and predicable when jumping at high or low speeds. This may seem unusual to some but this is a poor mans kick ass do it all bike and I am completely hooked on it. The bike is dialed!
> 
> ...


Damn man how close does that shock canister come to hitting your frame when bottomed? Looks like it's pretttty close?


----------



## Americanahstan (May 21, 2009)

*boost valve clearance is just fine*

Thanks for the question, but the boost valve clearance is just fine. Yes, it is close in spots but it works without any danger of breaking it off or even scratching it. I spent a lot of time planning this build.


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Another SS:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

infagon said:


> nice y no dual webbers


Keeping them synced is a biatch. The single progressive is a beautiful match to the motor, cam and heads.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*Nice to see so many Dirtbags on here....*

These are from right after I bought the bike. Since then I have added a 30" bar and a lot of mud. My son instantly loved this bike more than my AM one....


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

*07 Kona Coiler*

Polished!


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

*VP-Free and Syren*

just took the Totem off the Syren and put it on the VP-Free. the Free had a Marzocchi 888 and i installed a TALAS 36 on the Syren. flick-a-LICIOUS! the Talas was gray like the crown, i spray-painted it white and bought decals on eBay. the Syren must ALWAYS be a single-crown beauty as as dual-crown will void any warranty


----------



## suntzu714 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Is that the Ndee?*



MaxBS said:


> My Custom Scott Gambler....switching tyres and MAYBE the brakes...
> 
> hope you like the pics..


Hey MaxBS! how's the ride of the Ndee?


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

sweetbabyd said:


> just took the Totem off the Syren and put it on the VP-Free. the Free had a Marzocchi 888 and i installed a TALAS 36 on the Syren. flick-a-LICIOUS! the Talas was gray like the crown, i spray-painted it white and bought decals on eBay. the Syren must ALWAYS be a single-crown beauty as as dual-crown will void any warranty


Sweet rides!

I see you're from PA. Where do you ride?


----------



## Bigbun65 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Cove STD*

This is my steed!


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

nice. how much rear suspension on it?


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

for DH mostly Diablo. some Blue Mountain, Platty...made the trip to Highland in NH a few weeks ago. absolute pure, undiluted heaven.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

OGJON said:


> Here's my GLORY FR1


sweet! so badass looking! i love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

sweetbabyd said:


> for DH mostly Diablo. some Blue Mountain, Platty...made the trip to Highland in NH a few weeks ago. absolute pure, undiluted heaven.


Ok cool. I live in southcentral PA. I do most of my riding @ 7 Springs or at Wisp in MD.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

caning that hardtail in a 4X competition last week:










The guy in the back crashed by himself.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Somewhere over that rainbow is a bike I love more than my Scythe. I'm content on this side for now :thumbsup:


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

suicidebomber said:


> caning that hardtail in a 4X competition last week


That paintjob on the helmet looks awesome. What helmet is that?


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

8664 said:


> DONE
> 18.3kg:thumbsup: for spec and build kit se my website link down.


is that like a little mud fender?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Couple newer pics of the Tranny DB out in the wild:


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

ReductiMat said:


> Hrm, guess I should have posted this pic here instead of the DH thread.


You win....


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

this time not leaning against a tree.


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll be updating mine in a few weeks. My 07 Stinky with rocco WC shock is in the mail


----------



## pinner189 (Oct 21, 2009)

*My Eastern Slash 7*

My new wheels


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

Update to an old friend - Travis forks, Funn bars and Hope V2 brakes...










Nearly 6 years in with this beasty.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

sweetbabyd said:


> made the trip to Highland in NH a few weeks ago. absolute pure, undiluted heaven.


The more I read about this place, the more I'm so going to make the drive down to ride there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mssr (Dec 5, 2007)

thepimpmessiah said:


> Update to an old friend - Travis forks, Funn bars and Hope V2 brakes...


Dirrrty  
This Travis 180 or 200mm ?..


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

mssr said:


> Dirrrty
> This Travis 180 or 200mm ?..


Only the 180mm Travis. Frame was designed round 170mm Shermans so the extra 10+ is no problem. Rear travel is 190 and it feels very well ballanced:thumbsup:

If I could get my mits on some 203mm travis I would love to give them a whirl...


----------



## jeffsteezy (Feb 3, 2009)

My new ride, about 30 minutes old. Need to get it out and get it dirty!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

jeffsteezy said:


> My new ride, about 30 minutes old. Need to get it out and get it dirty!


and off campus and locked to your coc* in your room! Props though. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Truckee Trash said:


> and off campus and locked to your coc* in your room! Props though. :thumbsup:


Better to be smart with a bike between your thighs then lame with a coc in your rear. \


----------



## jeffsteezy (Feb 3, 2009)

Truckee Trash said:


> and off campus and locked to your coc* in your room! Props though. :thumbsup:


hahaha, for sure. This one isn't leaving my site.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

some of mine.




























and one action shot on the black and green one.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> That paintjob on the helmet looks awesome. What helmet is that?


Its a Axo Rocker/ 661 Strike/ Azonic Fury.
I painted it myself using spray paint. I used Flat Black and Bronze. Its all banged up now and nicked in a lot of places. Maybe a new paint job come next year.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Just another sexy black Nomad*










Sorry, too lazy to resize.


----------



## Sernevi (Feb 21, 2008)

My Glory FR, 2 weeks ago









My Glory FR, 2 days ago 









Kracked helmet, sore neck and broken Scaphoid bone. Oh and my MZ 66 SL2 ATA has seen better days =/


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Pau11y said:


> Sorry, too lazy to resize.


Wow a picture of snow very nice. :cornut:


----------



## ReductiMat (Jun 3, 2008)

Sernevi said:


> My Glory FR, 2 weeks ago
> 
> My Glory FR, 2 days ago
> 
> Kracked helmet, sore neck and broken Scaphoid bone. Oh and my MZ 66 SL2 ATA has seen better days =/


Jeebus! How'd it happen? User error or faulty fork? Hope you're OK...


----------



## Sernevi (Feb 21, 2008)

ReductiMat said:


> Jeebus! How'd it happen? User error or faulty fork? Hope you're OK...


Yeah, had to x-ray my spine and stuff, but I'm as okay as you get with a broken bone in your hand, I suppose.

User error I'm afraid, was heading home from a session at a local track and got a bit sloppy since I had picked up my bag and was "just going down the trail". Took a rock drop about a foot too far to the left, landed on a second rock and was launched straight into a pine.. Took the full force with the front wheel and was catapulted into the tree trunk head first when the fork snapped.. A damn pity too, smoothest fork I've ever ridden =/

So the lesson here folks is that it's not over until it's over, don't relax until you've started loading your bike into the car or you might get seriously hurt even if you are just taking it easy going down.


----------



## jeffsteezy (Feb 3, 2009)

Sernevi said:


> Yeah, had to x-ray my spine and stuff, but I'm as okay as you get with a broken bone in your hand, I suppose.
> 
> User error I'm afraid, was heading home from a session at a local track and got a bit sloppy since I had picked up my bag and was "just going down the trail". Took a rock drop about a foot too far to the left, landed on a second rock and was launched straight into a pine.. Took the full force with the front wheel and was catapulted into the tree trunk head first when the fork snapped.. A damn pity too, smoothest fork I've ever ridden =/
> 
> So the lesson here folks is that it's not over until it's over, don't relax until you've started loading your bike into the car or you might get seriously hurt even if you are just taking it easy going down.


That sucks man. You came outa that with just a broken hand? If so count your lucky stars cause that could've ended up a lot worse.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

2004 or 2004 Cdale gemini

I am not sure of the year

just built it up today to replace my Iron horse Yakuza aniki.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks like a '04 with 5.0 shock. :thumbsup:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...4&Brand=Cannondale&Model=Gemini+900&Type=bike


----------



## Greivier (May 21, 2009)

My dirtbag


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Pictures don't do it justice, hence spending far too long trying to get the perfect picture!

Huge thanks to intense, RTW especially, and Southfork racing.

Let me know what you think!
Frame: Intense 951 in Signal Blue (L)
Shock: Cane Creek Double Barrel. (Big Thanks to Simon @ Extra + Nick.!!!)
Forks: 2010 Fox 40 RC2. White.
Cranks: '08 Saint. 83mm. 36T.
Chain Guide: E13 SRS+. Black.
Bottom Bracket: Chris King. Mango!
Bars: Race Face Atlas FR 0.5" riser in Orange!
Stem: .Straitline 50mm. Black.
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR 180g. White.
Grips: DMR LOCDD Grips. White.
White Straitline Bar end caps.. 
Hubs: Chris King ISO 20 + 150 with Stainless drive shell. In Mango (Orange!)

Rims: Mavic 729*
Nips + Spokes. DT Swiss. Black.*
Tyres: Maxxis. High Roller / Minions / Wet Scream.*
Headset: Chris King Devolution. Black.*
Pedals: Deity Decoy. Black.*
Chain: SRAM 
Shifter: Saint*
Rear Mech: Saint*
Brakes: Avid Code 8" F+R with Blue Hope floating rotors!!
Seatpost: Thomson Elite black.*
Cassette: Shimano XT Cassette 9 Speed M770. 11-32.*


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that is stunning, bro.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

nice bike but wrong thread!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i didn't even notice it was posted in here. i was mesmerized.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

My bad. i'll move it. Is the a DC equivalent thread?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> My bad. i'll move it. Is the a DC equivalent thread?


Start one :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is a Photo of my 08 Perp 1.


----------



## UneaK (May 17, 2009)

*2006 Devinci Ollie*

Just picked up this bike, as is, for $1000 yesterday, and I'm super stoked on it. The only things I need to do are trim the bars down a little bit, and re-route the cables. I'm not sure why they are routed the way they are right now, but I think it's obnoxious how they are zip-tied to random bits on the bike, rather than using the guides on the frame.


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Really sweet rig for $1000!


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*Just replaced my last single crown FR with this....*

Only 1 day on it so far, but it was perfect for me!


----------



## prophet_1000 (Nov 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a Photo of my 08 Perp 1.


Nice, like the Perp! :thumbsup:


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*here's the new one...*

I am not sure where my post went so I am trying it again. This replaced my Dirtbag last week. 1 ride at Highland on it and it's great so far!


----------



## UneaK (May 17, 2009)

This thread is going haywire, posts are being displayed all wonky and out of order.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*Intense never did it for me...*



saturnine said:


> that is stunning, bro.


Until now...that is a great looking bike. Really really great


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*My M6*

Temporary fork, bike isn't 100% complete yet but I'm amped on it so I'll post it anyway.


















Frame - 09 Intense M6
Shock - Cane Creek Double Barrel, CC Ti
Fork - temp. - Totem Solo Air
Bars - Sunline V-1 19mm rise
Stem - Straitline 35mm pinch
Headset - Cane Creek XXC Flush II
Grips - Peaty's, what else?
Saddle - Bontrager RaceLite Ti
Seat post - Easton EC90
Brakes - Avid Elixir CR Mag's
Rotors - Magura Marta SL 8"/7" or Avid Elixir 7"/6"
Chainring - E13 37t guidering
Cranks - XT m761 (over 30g lighter than m771's, suck it fantaman)
Chain - Shimano Dura-Ace 9spd
Cassette - Shimano Dura-Ace 12-25
Shifter - SRAM XO
Derailleur - SRAM XO
Chainguide - temp - E13 LG-1
Pedals - temp - Sunline V-1
Front hub - DT Swiss 240
Rear hub - DT Swiss 440 with 36pt ratchet
Front rim - DT ex1750
Rear rim - DT ex1750
Front Spokes - DT Aerolite
Rear Spokes - DT Champion
Nipples - DT Pro Loc
Front Tires - Maxxis Minion 2.5 3C or WTB Dissent 2.5
Rear Tires - Minion 2.35 SP or Ardent 2.4 SP or Advantage 2.4 SP
Extras - Ti bolts on all braking hardware, custom stroke, fuzzy Velcro and rubber mounting tape chainstay protector, Devinci axle


----------



## maximilian (May 13, 2008)

2010 Totem solo air on my bike
:thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Front Tires - Maxxis Minion 2.5 3C or WTB Dissent 2.5
> Rear Tires - Minion 2.35 SP or Ardent 2.4 SP or Advantage 2.4 SP


Front Minion 2.5 3C

Rear Highroller 2.35 60D :cornut:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Dude I WISH I had some Highrollers layin around... 

prime dirt conditions for those right bout now


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Dude I WISH I had some Highrollers layin around...
> 
> prime dirt conditions for those right bout now


Highrollers dont complain about conditions especially in Cali. :cornut:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

maximilian said:


> 2010 Totem solo air on my bike
> :thumbsup:


Can't see. 403 Forbidden.


----------



## maximilian (May 13, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Can't see. 403 Forbidden.


well....let me try this one













































got that hose taken care of after the shot


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

My vagrant  (Thanks a ton BWVDubya!!!)
Brakes: 185mm Juicy 5 with Dangerboy lever blades
Fork: Rockshox Domain 318 1.5" steerer
Headset: Cane Creek XX 1.5
Stem: Dangerboy
Bars: No name (i'm getting a set of FSAs soon)
Grips: Deity Lock On
Seatpost: FSA FR-270
Saddle: TBC
Crankset: Truvativ Holzfeller with Salsa Bashguard
Pedals: Odyssey Twisted PC Clear Glow (actually, i usually have Transition Stepdowns on there, but i went on a few night rides and these look cool cause they glow  )
Chain: KMC KOOL K810
Front Wheel: Sun Singletrack laced to a Q-lite 20mm T/A Hub
Rear Wheel: Sun Singletrack laced to Shimano Deore XT Hub
Front Tire: Kenda Kinetics 2.35
Rear Tire: WTB Dissent 2.5

SINGLESPEED! i tried gears and got tired of the slapping around... this is much better 





eew... edges of the pictures are all blurry, gonna take new ones with a clean lens


----------



## zangolin (Apr 28, 2009)

*Reign X 2010 - Gold Member*

My recent Reign X 2010 build.

*- Frame, Size, & Color:* Reign X 2010, 6.7" travel, medium in miserable grey
*- Shock:* Fox DHX 5.0 Air
*- Forks:* Rock Shox Lyrik 09 U-Turn coil

*- Brakes:* Saint M810
*- Rotors:* Hope floating - gold F:203mm R: 180mm
*- Cranks: *Race Face FR Atlas 175mm - gold
*- Chainrings: *Blackspire Super Pro 24/36
*- Bash Guard:* Dark Cycles - gold
*- Chain guide:* Blackspire Stinger
*- Chain:* XT 9sp
*- Pedals:* Azonic 420 - gold

*- Shifters:* Saint M810
*- Cables:* Goodridge
*- Front Derailleur: *Shimano SLX double
*- Rear Derailleur:* Saint M810 Medium

*- Headset:* FSA semi integrated with FSA reducer crown race.
*- Stem:* Hope 50mm gold
*- Handlebar: *Spank Royala OS 50mm rise + 700mm
*- Grips: *Da Bomb Holy Sh** white

*- Seatpost: *Thomson Elite inline 30.9mm
*- Saddle:* White SLR Vanox

*- Bottom bracket:* Race Face X-Type Diablous
*- Cassette:* XT 11-34

*- Rims: * No Tubes ZTR Flows, Sapim Lazer DB black, brass
*- Spokes:* Sapim db, brass nipples
*- Hubs:* Hope Pro 2, 20mm RS Maxle front, 12mm maxle rear

*- Tyres:* Maxxis Minion DP UST 2.5" Super tacky, No Tubes solution.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i'm considering a similar build,probabely with a front der.though.What kind of riding is that bike in for? What made you go with the rockshock? instead of fox van or mar 55 ti. seems a bit light for ski resorts though i could see that being fun at diablo, if i'm gonna go out and search for jumps and stunts in a more natural setting ,ie no lift , i'd prefer to winch my way uphill with a granny gear to go to. I'll have to look up the weight of those tires.1180 gr i use 780gr weirwolfs for freeride on my glory0 and 1300 gr kendas+tubes for dh,your pickis nearly an exact middle ,overall nice bike!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Sold my Gemini 3K and got a Reign X1 instead.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

My wife's DH bike
07 RMX Team 
Totem air
DHX air


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

nice! what's the rear travel on that bike?


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

7 and 7 it used to be an 8in bike but it was a bit high for her so I lowered it with the new air shock and picked up a totem for the front. I also did a few other little things to cut the weight down a bit for her as well. The E13 LG1, XT brakes and lighter seat I am going to put in on a scale this week but my guess is under 40lbs


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

thats a crazy shock linkage.......


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

you sure have a lot of dogs


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

I own a Dog Daycare


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

qkenuf4u said:


> thats a crazy shock linkage.......


I take it you have never seen an RMX before


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, I did not notice any of the dogs in the picture until someone pointed them out. Haha.


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

I have about 30 a day here


----------



## dirtman36 (Jan 14, 2009)

Mr.P said:


> I like to think of this as my miniDH ride, but it's kinda confused as it likes XC too... So I dunno if it fits here, but I'll post it up anyway. I freakin' love it.
> 
> What's important:
> HA 66.5*
> ...


i have the same and am planning on doing the same thing!
coil rear marzocchi 55


----------



## dirtman36 (Jan 14, 2009)

mudfoot124 said:


> another pic of my ride


what kind of stem?


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

off topic, but...that is a very fascinating and meaningful biz you have there, dhmatt. kudos!


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

sweetbabyd said:


> off topic, but...that is a very fascinating and meaningful biz you have there, dhmatt. kudos!


Thanks, it is nice to get up and love your job. I do a ton of foster work for local rescue groups that get in aggressive dogs that need to be socialized. 90% of my clients have dogs that no one will work with but me. The pay off is seeing the difference you can make in a dogs life after they have had such a hard start. 
Thanks again 
Matt


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

2008 Turner RFX


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

no lady around to care about a bike on a couch? mine doesn't even like to see my bikes.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

^She rides too!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

For some reason that green and blue goes together really nice!


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

'06 Specialized SX Trail II with an '09 Marzocchi 66RC3.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

*Nicolai Helius AFR*

My baby


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

*08 specialized sx trail II fox 36 van r*

specialized sx trail


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

Loving the Nicolai


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve.E said:


> For some reason that green and blue goes together really nice!


Think *Kawasaki* :cornut:


----------



## minde (Feb 5, 2009)

Marin Quake 7.2


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine fresh outta the LBS..


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, some sick looking bikes guys, congrats!


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Cove STD

Pre-Elka:









Post-Elka:









Big pics are fun...


----------



## schnitzer (Dec 2, 2009)

After a couple changes


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

that giant is slick. very nice


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

My nicolai helius fr


----------



## Heim (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

JAILBAIT said:


>


Sweet Blitz :rockon:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Heim said:


>


Now thats a beauty!!! If you need a rear shock let me know, my bro has a Factory RS from a Streb bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Heim (Jan 24, 2004)

---


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Heim said:


> Man that Streb bike got around


Crack specialist. :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

look's crazy sick, nice Giant.....


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeaaa haaa! My broken back is finally functional and Im doing my 2010 build starting next week only issue us frame is 2 months out so ill buy a play frame till my new jedi gets here. Slacker headangle by 1 degree and some small tweaks.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Slacker headangle by 1 degree and some small tweaks.


Are you talking about Jedi frame with a slacker headangle?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

tatankainlondon said:


> Are you talking about Jedi frame with a slacker headangle?


Yeah the new jedi has a 1 degree slacker headangle as well as a couple of tweaks. I just got off the horn with Chris a couple of days ago and Ill have him airship a XL yes I said XL jedi frame as soon as they are available.
Im so digging a little bigger frame with a slacker headangle, 6'3 235 and its about time! LOL Im excited I figure Ill buy a SS till the new jedis are available and buy the whole build kit then when the jedis here Ill sell the SS.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

waithing for 2010 totem coil


----------



## Jasn00 (Oct 11, 2008)

Is it just me or do the new giants look a lot like the old style 7points??
My ironhorse 7point, sitting at 38pounds. I would prefer it to be 2-3 pounds lighter but I can't justify spending a ton of money on it since there is nothing wrong with it!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Yeah the new jedi has a 1 degree slacker headangle as well as a couple of tweaks. I just got off the horn with Chris a couple of days ago and Ill have him airship a XL yes I said XL jedi frame as soon as they are available.
> Im so digging a little bigger frame with a slacker headangle, 6'3 235 and its about time! LOL Im excited I figure Ill buy a SS till the new jedis are available and buy the whole build kit then when the jedis here Ill sell the SS.


You are in a financial situation that I envy.

Want to buy a complete XT level SS? My roommate is looking to move over to a full DH bike.


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*With all these Beautiful bikes,*

I really don't think I belong.:skep: However,I thought you might like a
shot of my Old School Super 8 with a 66,you don't see that very often. Peace.

MTK


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MTK said:


> I really don't think I belong.:skep: However,I thought you might like a
> shot of my Old School Super 8 with a 66,you don't see that very often. Peace.
> 
> MTK


Very nice those were some great bikes. :cornut:

My old one that a friend bought and still rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

top in the day........front triangle was used in first v-10's....


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Right on dog,*



dogonfr said:


> Very nice those were some great bikes. :cornut:
> 
> My old one that a friend bought and still rides. :thumbsup:


I'm glad he is still rippin with it. :thumbsup: I noticed he has a DC on there. Please tell
him to put a single crown on it. Not because of this thread,not cause I think
single crown's rule,because the only falut that bike your posted had was the
head tube ripping off due to the stress of the DC's. They did not gusset the headtube
on that 1st generation. You probally know that though,but I thought I would share
in case you did not. 

I have not been riding at all. I came here to try and pump myself up. Look at the bikes,
read the stories, and hoping a spark will come.

Hey SMT,you will not get under my skin,nor will you derail this thread by my dumbass
responding to you.

MTK


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MTK said:


> I'm glad he is still rippin with it. :thumbsup: I noticed he has a DC on there. Please tell
> him to put a single crown on it. the only falut that bike your posted had was the
> head tube ripping off due to the stress of the DC's. MTK


That fork has been on their for about 9 years, at this point if it did fail it would be due to old age fatigue. :lol: :lol:

Now go ride and put the smile back on. :rockon:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTK said:


> I
> 
> Hey SMT,you will not get under my skin,nor will you derail this thread by my dumbass
> responding to you.
> ...


edited for your viewing pleasure....go ride the dynosaur.....loved Monsters on that bike


----------



## mountainrocker (Oct 20, 2009)

i'm thinking about buy an iron horse 7 point, my first big bike, should i do it? I'm going to run it as a dual ring with a x9 drivetrain.


----------



## lou_b_83 (Nov 3, 2007)

My 07 Kona Coiler. :thumbsup: .. Love it.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

https://intranet.collaboration.admin.ch/DE/Seiten/default.aspx
elka is out for the last valving update


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Definitely diggin the cove


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's my SX-Trail reborn again. Spec's for anyone that's interested...


















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

^^ that sx trail looks like a lot of fun! very nice.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Gotta love the SX trail. Wife's SXT.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*well spec list link didn't work so here it is*

Frame - Specialized SX-Trail - Medium
Rear Shock	- Fox DHX 5.0 
Shock Spring	- Manitou 350x2.8 Ti 
Fork	Totem - Solo Air at 160mm
Headset	- Compression ring Chris King
Stem	- Straitline 35mm 
Bars	- Easton Havoc bar
Grips	- Lizard Skin Peaty's
Rotors	- Avid G3 7", 6"
Brakes	- Juicy Ultimate's
Shifter	- XO
Housing	- Jagwire 
Deraillleur	- XO with custom 4spd wingnut limiter 
Cassette	- SRAM PG-970 with 17, 15, 13, 12 setup
Chain	- random 990 chain
Crankset	- Saint 
Chainring	- 35t e13 Guidering
Chainguide	- MRP System 3 Carbon
Bottom Bracket	- XT
Pedals	- Azonic A-Frame 
Rims - 5.1D rim and Supra BH 
Front Hub	- Chris King 20mm ISO
Rear Hub	- Chris King Single Speed ISO
Spokes	- DT Comp
Front Tire	- 2.35 Minion SP
Rear Tire	- 2.1 Small Block 8
Tubes	- random xc tubes
Seat	- Bonty Racelite Ti
Seatpost	- Thomson Elite​


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My trusty steed


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

Intense SS. 
Really fun bike.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice stuff!


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Really nice that lovely last blue!


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's my trail steed. 2.5 years of loyal service and still going strong.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nickle said:


> Here's my trail steed. 2.5 years of loyal service and still going strong.


Very very nice only thing I would change is a 160mm rear disc. :thumbsup:


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

04 YETI ASX
shimano 755 4 pot brakes
braided brake lines
203 front/160 rear alligator wavy disc (only rear for now)
soon to be DC SHIVER forks (waiting on couple parts from UK..)
BRAND NEW CST CHEYENNE 2.1 tires (first ride tomorrow)
BLACKSPIRE bash guard w/ 36t front (1x9 setup)
RHYNO LITE rims
FOX DH 5.0 rear shock (rebuilt)
SHERMAN SC forks for now......
little goodies here and there...
hope to tear it down and have it PC'd green to match my motorcycle but i dont have winter here so no time off (winter is 70* here)
saved all the good photos from this thread so i got lots of ideas....


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

very nice canfield!:thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Very very nice only thing I would change is a 160mm rear disc. :thumbsup:


He said trail steed and it has a single ring.  I think the 180mm rear disc fits the bill.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

kntr said:


> He said trail steed and it has a single ring.  I think the 180mm rear disc fits the bill.


Correct, although it's actually a 203mm rotor in the rear. It's hard to be a weight weenie when you're 6'4" and 215 lbs and consider "trail riding" anything that involves riding a trail.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Hah with the way nickle rides the rollers he needs a 9 inch rotor. You sir are out of control.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

kntr said:


> He said trail steed and it has a single ring.  I think the 180mm rear disc fits the bill.


For trail or DH 6 is awesome on the rear, to each their own. :thumbsup:


----------



## Byke Dood (Nov 22, 2008)

My 2007 Marin XC Quad :thumbsup:


----------



## BkNYC (Jul 25, 2007)

So many beautiful bikes in here.. Here is mine 2009 Commencal 39.3LBS.. Now with Fox 40 and RC4 for 2010 season...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice green beast!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Byke Dood said:


> My 2007 Marin XC Quad :thumbsup:


interesting setup to say the least


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Johnny Five?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

cove std


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

So many gorgeous bikes in this thread..

Can't decide if I like DucDucGoose's SXTrail or schnitzer's Giant more..


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Single crown in dressing process:

That's my Black Widow.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

sweet uzzi :thumbsup:


----------



## fassie (Dec 30, 2006)

Here,s mine raw action bike
current bike weight 17.3 kg but whit other tires below 17 kg


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

sexy Blindside.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

My sweet tanned:


----------



## CRFer (Jul 28, 2004)

*Uzzi*

2007 Uzzi VPX


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Hiramson said:


> My sweet tanned:


Damn, that is hot.


----------



## ECUMTB (Feb 25, 2009)

just added some atlas red freeride bars make such a big difference and put on a boxxer. Anyone guess what frame it is?


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

2010 Trek Scratch 7.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

More pics:


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

hmmm i like them . looks real nice.
if i didnt like my current so much i would get one
allthough.i dont need all that travel. im good with 5"


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

rat7761 said:


> 2010 Trek Scratch 7.


I'm very curious about this bike, How much it weights? what kind of riding does it do best?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

fresh updatet,
sticker, elixier totem elka with new rebound shaft tuning


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

nice bikes, my new build will be up soon. Had an 04 Stinky a few pages back, just got myself an 07 small Stinky that I'm building up with some 66's. Anyone got a rear rim with a 135x12mm hub lying around ?  lol


----------



## mtbman1127 (May 1, 2006)

About 99.9% done...Waiting on some brake hose to come in before its finished


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

My latest.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

Brakes: K24 203mm/180mm
Brake levers: Straitline
Cassette: Ultegra 12-27t
Chain: X9SL
Chainguide: e*13 SRS+
Chainring: 32t e*13
Crankset: Hone
Fork: 2010 Lyrik Coil DH 170mm
Frame: '07 Shova LT (small)
Grips: Rogue lock-on
Handlebar: Syncros Bulk
Handlebar end caps: Straitline
Headset: Cane Creek XXc II
Pedals: Straitline
Rear Derailleur: X.9
Saddle: Charge Knife
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Seatpost Collar: Generic
Shifter: X.9
Shock: Elka Stage5 - 8.5" x 2.5"
Stem: Straitline 35mm
Tubes: Nokian
Tires: Schwalbe Muddy Mary Gooey Gluey 2.5/2.35
Wheels: DT 5.1/Hope ProII/Sapim CX Ray/aluminum nipples

headangle: ~65 by iPhone
wheelbase: 44"
BB height: 14"
weight: under 37lbs

The '07 Shova LT has always been one of my favorite frames. When one finally came up for sale in white I had to buy it. I got a new sticker kit for it (which is kind of poser since it's for a Izimu). I think it turned out nice.

A few other Shova riders inspired the choice to shorten the travel a little bit so it would match up with the Lyrik I got for it. I popped for an Elka because I liked the idea of a shock more tuned for the frame and the ease of adjustability. So far it feels really nice.

Waiting for it to warm up to get more time on it. Have to give some thanks to Red Barn Bicycles for helping me get it put together. Chad is a super guy to work with on putting together rides.


----------



## Dapperdownhiller (Jun 7, 2007)

*09 Santa Cruz Bullit, 150mm rear w/ floating brake*



















Fork: FOX 36 Van RC2 
Rear Shock: FOX DHX 5.0 
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0 Short Cage 
Shifters: SRAM X.0 
Brakes: Hayes Stroker 
Chain: Sram PC-1090R Hollow Pin 
Crankset: Saint 170MM MRP SB-3 Chain Guide 
Cassette: SRAM PG-990 Red 
Pedals: Sunline 
Bottom Bracket: Saint 
Headset: Chris King 1.5 
Saddle: Funn Skinny RL Snow Camo 
Seat Post: Thomson Setback 
Handlebar: Sunline V-One OS 38mm 711mm 
Grips: Sunline 
Stem: Thomson X4 50mm 
Tires: Maxxis Minion DH 2.5" FRONT & 2.35" REAR 
Hubs: Blue Hadley's 110 X 20mm, 150mm X 12mm 108 point 
Rims: SUN MTX Snow Camo 
Color: Ano Black


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

Canfield Bros. Can-Diggle (7 / 8") - Small, Ano, Red/Black Links, Maxle Rear
DHX RC4 Shock
Lyrik SoloAir DH, 170mm, 1.5"
Hope Pro II / Mavic EX-823
DHF/DHR in 2.5" UST / Super-Tacky
Hope Tech M4 160r / 183f brakes
X7 Shifters / X9 R.Der.
XT Cassette + F.D
SLX 665 Crank + Blackspire Stinger
Joplin R post / Fizik Zeak Saddle
Mallets
110 1.5" HS, Truvativ AKA stem + Boobar H-Bar
LS Peaty Grips

37.1 lbs, ride it anywhere, up, down, etc.
67* HTA by eye / guess.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

my 08 SX Trail 

Elka stage 5
Marz 66 RC3 
and lots of other goodies


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

*2010 Glory freeride version*

I don't know how it is possible, but it seems I have forgotten to show my latest bike 

This is how it looked just after I build it 








https://bikeaction.pl/forum/gallery/image_page.php?image_id=13908 (for those who don't see pics on corporate PCs  )

And this is the final version (so far)








https://bikeaction.pl/forum/gallery/image_page.php?image_id=14229 (for those who don't see pics on corporate PCs  )

Specs:
FRAME Glory DH S frame, dropout, shock
REAR AXLE new Giant Alu axle
HEADSET new FSA 1,5"-1,125" headset (108g) lite blue
FORK 2010 RS Totem Solo Air 1,5"-1,125" white
SHOCK Fox RC4 with DSP Ti 300lbs
HANDLEBAR 31.8 Gravity Carbon 710mm 25mm rise
STEM Pro FSR FR/DH 50mm black
SEAT POST Giant Connect SL CF
SEAT CLAMP KCNC QR black
SADDLE Tioga MC Lite Ti black
PEDALS Syncros Traverse AM black
SHIFTERS Sram X-9 Trigger
CHAIN DEVICE new e13 LG1+ 40t
REAR MECH Sram X.9 short
BRAKES Avid Elixir CR with Alligator WindCutters and Unex Ceramic pads
BRAKE LEVER Avid Elixir CR
CASSETTE Shimano SLX 11-28t
CHAIN KMC X9 SL gold
CRANKS Saint 815 165/83
BOTTOM BRACKET Saint
CHAINWHEEL E13 38t
RIMS Dartmoor Raider 32 black (local, Polish brand)
HUBS Hope Pro II black
SPOKES DT Competition black with black, alu teflon nipples
TYRES Maxxis Minion DHF/R 2,35 2ply and/or Ardent 2,4 2ply
INNERTUBES Maxxis FlyWeight 26"

It weighs 15,42kg


----------



## Pyrotechnic (Aug 8, 2007)

heres another pic of my gambler from a fun ride yestarday


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet pic pyro!


----------



## BarHopper (Jul 29, 2009)

Heres a couple of pictures of my friends Specialized P2 in FR mode.


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

2001 Big Hit with a RS Domain 318 and Vanilla RC with Big Link rear link.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

Nom Nom Nom 
I like that. allways had a soft spot for them but never tried one


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

2001 Big Hit with a RS Domain 318 and a Big Link w/ Vanilla RC. 40 pounds even.


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

freshly built 35.75lbs only planning on changing out the rims and seat, and maybe a ti spring eventually.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice beast!


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

i like the green accents, not really feeling the olive bars though. Nice Banshee


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

olive bars? maybe its the lighting or the shitty camera but they are gold ano


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my beast with totem coil 10" the better choice vs 66 ti


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

pancho4 said:


> olive bars? maybe its the lighting or the shitty camera but they are gold ano


lol my bad, must be the lighting, they looked olive colored. Nice bike either way


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

pancho4 said:


> olive bars? maybe its the lighting or the shitty camera but they are gold ano


Look gold to me.


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

thats a sick ride. coves are bada$$


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Now that I think it's done...*

(M) Knolly Delirium T
CCDB/400 lb Manitou Ti Spring
2010 Zocchi 66RC3 Ti
Point 1 Chrome Stem
Race Face Atlas Bars
Oury Grips
Formula "The One" 203 fr/180r XT 2Piece Rotors 
Industry 9 Enduro/Conti 2.4 Rubber Queen
Race Face Atlas DH/FR 33t Gamut Ring
Twenty6 Prerunner Ti Pedals
E13 LG1+
SRAM 990 Orange Ano Cassette
SRAM Hollow Point Chain
KS I900 r Seatpost
WTB Rocket Seat
Chris King BB, Devolution, Seat Binder (Mango)


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ Holy CRAP that is nice.


----------



## Arik.G (Nov 5, 2009)

here is mine:


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

nice 'goose. Mongoose seems like an odd company, they had descent stuff in the past ( i had one of their BMX's and it was descent), then i see their garbage at zellers, and now the have high end dh/fr bikes, just seems odd lol


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

coop3422 said:


> nice 'goose. Mongoose seems like an odd company, they had descent stuff in the past ( i had one of their BMX's and it was descent), then i see their garbage at zellers, and now the have high end dh/fr bikes, just seems odd lol


Their "Real" bikes are very good,


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Preston FR


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

battery


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

elbry said:


> battery


:thumbsup: Nice to see MC coming back. :thumbsup:


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

elbry said:


> battery


that rear shock sure is snug in that frame eh, very nice bike


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

crappy picture, but you get the idea, my '10 Voltage FR30:








Gotta take some updated pics..


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*2010 Corsair Maelstrom*

Hi all,

Here's my Maelstrom.

Specs as follows:

Frame - Corsair Maelstrom (Medium)
Rear Shock - Marzocchi Roco WC RC
Headset - Corsar
Seat Collar - Corsair
Fork - 2010 Rock Shox Totem DH 2 Step
Stem - Straitline SSC
Handlebars - Easton Monkeylite DH
Grips - Brave Connector Lock-On Grips 
Saddle - SDG Bel Air RL Titanium 
Seatpost - Titec El Norte Scoper ProLite
Brakes - Shimano Saint
Rotors - 203mm - Dirty Dog/Magura
R/Derailleur - Saint Long Cage
Rear Shifter - Saint - SLM 810
Cassette - Saint/SLX 11-34T
Chain - XT Chain (HG93)
Crankset - HammerSchmidt AM 
Front Shifter - HammerSchmidt X.0
Bottom Bracket - HammerSchmidt AM (83mm)
Wheelset - Crank Bros Opium and Sage 
Tires - WTB Weirwolf 2.5
Inner Tubes - Schwalbe
Pedals - Shimano PD-M545

*WEIGHT:	18.8kg - 41.36pds*


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*2010 Corsair Maelstrom (cont.)*

The rest of the photos:thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Fury25 said:


> The rest of the photos:thumbsup:


Nice road bike. :drumroll:


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

It's like supermoto bike w/o mot


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Why a Titec Telescoping seatpost when you have a straight seatube? You should have plenty of adjustment.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

WOW! there is a LOT of money in that CORSAIR! I wont ask how it rides, because it looks ALL BRAND NEW, put some scars on that bike!


----------



## mosh1dh (Oct 29, 2009)

2010 Firebird 1x9 32lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

*My Banshee Scythe*

Cross post from Banshee forum:
I've had it for about a month, so far so great. Review coming soon. Let's just say the bike introduced me to the top of the podium for the first time on its first real ride! :thumbsup:

No bike portrait shots, but here are some action shots:


----------



## nbuck9 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Turner Highline*

Here's my bike with a few new parts and running a single ring setup. Light, quiet and low maintenance. Bike is riding awesome and with the weight nice and low, climbing with this setup isn't bad at all. Weighs just grams under 36lbs.

Here's the rundown:

08' Turner Highline frame
08/10' Marzocchi 66 RC3. Sent it in recently for a rebuild and new 2010 lowers and upper assembly, all under warranty. Works awesome.
Hope V2 Tech brakes
823 USTs on King hubs
Saint 165mm cranks
King BB
Twenty6 Prerunner ti pedals
Point-One Racing stem
Pushed Fox DHX 5.0 w/ Obtainium ti spring
Cane Creek xxcll reducer headset
XO/XO shifter/der
XTR 11-34 cassette
Plenty of titanium bolts and other nice bits and pieces


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

AAAAHHHH "HIGHLINE"........ gorgeous bike! how do you keep it that lightweight? mine is almost 40lbs, love it thought! what kind of handlebars are those? ...I'll "try'' to pst pics of mine....


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

I think it's worth a repost, new picture as she sits today.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

*Maelstrom*

You know how sometimes the rear end on that girl down the block just makes you crazy..


















...well, here's the way to her house... 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=599381


----------



## AScott_user (Sep 25, 2008)

NoShirt said:


> Here's my bike with a few new parts and running a single ring setup. Light, quiet and low maintenance. Bike is riding awesome and with the weight nice and low, climbing with this setup isn't bad at all. Weighs just grams under 36lbs.
> 
> Here's the rundown:
> 
> ...


Hi. May i know how you sent your fork in to marz to rebuild your fork? How much did they charge you?


----------



## nbuck9 (Nov 8, 2005)

The handlebars are Syncros Bulk bars. Reasonably lightweight (I think around 240 grams) without being too wimpy. Very similar bend to Eastons. I like em'

On the fork rebuild, Marzocchi didn't charge me anything as it was warranty work. You just pay shipping to get it there. Call the sales/warranty number for Marzocchi USA in Valencia, CA and after you tell them what your fork issues, they will let you know if you can warranty it, then they will issue you a return authorization number to send it in with. Pretty easy.


----------



## AScott_user (Sep 25, 2008)

NoShirt said:


> The handlebars are Syncros Bulk bars. Reasonably lightweight (I think around 240 grams) without being too wimpy. Very similar bend to Eastons. I like em'
> 
> On the fork rebuild, Marzocchi didn't charge me anything as it was warranty work. You just pay shipping to get it there. Call the sales/warranty number for Marzocchi USA in Valencia, CA and after you tell them what your fork issues, they will let you know if you can warranty it, then they will issue you a return authorization number to send it in with. Pretty easy.


Oh. But the problem is im residing in south east asia in singapore. So do i call marz s.P.a directly instead? I dont wish to run it thru my distro because it will take ages to get it done.


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

Out with the old









In with the new: 07 Kona Stinky Garbanzo Guide 66 (whistler park guide bike) with 2006 66VF2's and a roco in the rear. Just finished building it about an hour ok, breaking it in tomorrow after work, so jacked


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

my nomad


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

singlesprocket said:


> my nomad


i didn't think you posted outside of the eastern canada forum.


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

hot one


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

sure i do, when i get tired of all the road riders in there... like sheesh this is about mountain biking.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

My Current setup on the STD Test Bike. Dialed best describes the way it rides.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

singlesprocket said:


> sure i do, when i get tired of all the road riders in there... like sheesh this is about mountain biking.


Sniffers in Canada. :eekster:


----------



## stevecb (Aug 7, 2008)

*My beauty...*

Hi guys,
been a member for a while and thought I'd show off my baby.
I call her 'Shanikwa' and she's my fave bike and love her to distraction, albeit she's a Coyote DH3, she has been upgraded to improve the ride.
Better quality bearings, better rear shock w/Ti spring, re-machined dropouts for a 12x135mm axle. Then a nicer paint job, parts anodising and my brand name have ensured a gorgeous finish. Then I gave her a sexy yet proven component/parts selection and I'm smitten. She runs a sweet 7'' travel front and rear.
Whats your verdict guys?
thanks


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Sniffers in Canada. :eekster:


oh you mean this?

http://www.justice.gov/ndic/pubs07/708/index.htm


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

singlesprocket said:


> oh you mean this?
> 
> http://www.justice.gov/ndic/pubs07/708/index.htm


:lol: :lol: Close but not quite. Checkin out the younger the kid the more drugs they do, No Duuuu dang how much did that survey cost.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## The_Pitbull (Nov 13, 2008)

My 2010 Voltage FR10, so new that I hadn't even cut the seatpost down yet


----------



## mexi mike (Jan 20, 2009)

fly


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Just finished this up. It weighs 33.5 lbs.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

^that slopestyle is sick! how you likin the new lyrik?^


















me and Eli (katsooba) on a kind of a small drop, about 2 meters, we dont have big hucks over our area  
https://www.pinkbike.com/video/134449/


----------



## maartenv (May 5, 2007)




----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

AmirBernard said:


> ^that slopestyle is sick! how you likin the new lyrik?^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice haro, love the green accents


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

The Lyrik DH solo Air feels pretty darn close to a coil 66. Im loving it so far.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

really? thats pretty awsome, they also suprised me with the 2010 vivid, feels more like a fox than a rockshox. might consider both for my next bike


----------



## 606cyn (May 2, 2009)

*My driver 8*

a href="https://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk86/devon1975/?action=view&current=002-2.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Norco Shore 2. Just got it recently. Had a stupid ass grin most of the way down on my last ride. Feels plush and real fun to ride.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice bikes guys!


----------



## zubster89 (Apr 1, 2006)

AmirBernard said:


> thanks man


Loving the green accents too. Where did u pick up the green ODI rogues!?!


----------



## nicodh (Mar 13, 2007)

YTI NoToN, german brand, really cool bike.










In action, self portrait (self shooting)










Hope you enjoy!


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

zubster89 said:


> Loving the green accents too. Where did u pick up the green ODI rogues!?!


found them in my LBS. was gonna pick up some red ones, than saw those hiding behind them


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

nicodh said:


> YTI NoToN, german brand, really cool bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet lookin bike!!!! :rockon:


----------



## ppp (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi , congratulations on the bike ! I would really like to know how it climbs with the HS !

I've been considering replacing the nomad mk1 that i run with a 180 on the front with a Driver 8 . Any feedback is welcome . Many Thanks .


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

*Yt*



nicodh said:


> YTI NoToN, german brand, really cool bike.
> 
> In action, self portrait (self shooting)
> 
> ...


That's awsome! Really interesting bikes from YT Industries, it would be interesting with a full on review of the bike.


----------



## justinhaddeland (Feb 4, 2007)

*Titus time*

I don't see any Titus's in here! This is my newly built El Guapo 2008 with a few parts cannibalised from my 2004 Big Hit Comp.

No trail pictures yet, I've only ridden the thing once and then the weather went to crap. Waiting for the trails to be a little less swampy.

(By the way the brake is attached properly now, had to get one more part to finish it that night)

<img src=http://morganandjustin.com/files/pictures/Titus/IMG_2828%20%5B1600x1200%5D.JPG>

<img src=http://morganandjustin.com/files/pictures/Titus/IMG_2829%20%5B1600x1200%5D.JPG>

This is the Big Hit that was murdered and mugged

<img src=http://morganandjustin.com/files/pictures/Titus/IMG_2822%20%5B1600x1200%5D.JPG>

I've got an RS Domain 318 uturn in the front and an RS Pearl 3.1 in the back. Running single ply minions. Weighs in around 35lbs.

Can't wait to hit Whistler on this thing!


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Decided to keep my 2-year old Intense Slopestyle, and turn it into a light FR bike from an AM/trail setup. Fox Van 36, heavier/wider tires, shorter/heavier cranks, wider bars, flat pedals, regular seatpost, bigger front rotor. About 35lb (should be 37lb with 2-ply DH tires). 

New yellow powdercoating (via the same place where Intense gets its frame done) + new SS2 stickers.

Good for smoother DH trails like Fontana, Big Bear, etc. and my home trail where I have to climb back up.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Cable0guy said:


> Decided to keep my 2-year old Intense Slopestyle, and turn it into a light FR bike from an AM/trail setup. Fox Van 36, heavier/wider tires, shorter/heavier cranks, wider bars, flat pedals, regular seatpost, bigger front rotor. About 35lb (should be 37lb with 2-ply DH tires).
> 
> New yellow powdercoating (via the same place where Intense gets its frame done) + new SS2 stickers.
> 
> Good for smoother DH trails like Fontana, Big Bear, etc. and my home trail where I have to climb back up.


Looks great! Those Rubber Queens are huge eh? I went down to the 2.2.s for my SS. I think it's a better fit for the terrain I've been riding. I'll run the 2.4's in the summer maybe.










34.5 lbs in this shot.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Looks great! Those Rubber Queens are huge eh? I went down to the 2.2.s for my SS. I think it's a better fit for the terrain I've been riding. I'll run the 2.4's in the summer maybe.


I have maybe 4-5mm clearance in the rear. Fine for sunny Socal. I would be in trouble if riding in the rain/mud. I didn't like the non-UST 2.2 RQs, as they didn't have the sidewall protection and felt flimsy. I also couldn't get them to be mounted tubeless. RQ's are good but I still like Minions better. When the single ply EXO Minions come out, I think they will be the next tires to try for this bike.


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

2009 Cove Shocker dh


----------



## xorlf95 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Awesome, Cove Shocker!!! And, my UZZI*

Looks good, Shocker!!

My new Bike, 
UZZI VP small works blue..
15.88kg


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

that uzzi is sick! how do you like it? there are also rumors of it cracking easily, is that true?


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

mick_989 said:


> 2009 Cove Shocker dh


:thumbsup: Love it!

How do you like it with the SC? Never seen a shocker w/o a dual crown on it


----------



## xorlf95 (Jul 22, 2009)

UZZI did not disappoint me. It's my first time to hear that rumors.


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

Magsrgod said:


> :thumbsup: Love it!
> 
> How do you like it with the SC? Never seen a shocker w/o a dual crown on it


Thanks man

Ya really like them, I took the Totems off my old bike and cant afford new forks at the moment, thinking about boxxers or 40's but prob be another few months until I get them.


----------



## arai (May 8, 2006)




----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

arai said:


>


Awesome build!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thebnm (Feb 25, 2007)

what's the weight on that bad boy?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

That Knolly looks like it would be a blast to ride.... Nice build.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Here is my new Scott. Sorry for the bad pics but I didn't get any better ones yet.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

buckoW said:


>


Your going the wrong way!

Nice bike as always and even nicer terrain than most as always!:thumbsup:


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Your going the wrong way!
> 
> Nice bike as always and even nicer terrain than most as always!:thumbsup:


Thanks dude. This is the same jump but looking the other direction.










and here is a shot in the train we use to shuttle those runs.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

buckoW said:


> Here is my new Scott. Sorry for the bad pics but I didn't get any better ones yet.


how is the new fox 36 going????


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

BuckoW, do you know what is the AC height of your new 36s? 

Btw, beautiful bike and mad skills.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*The flying pumpkin*

I just changed the brakes to code 5's and switched to Minion 3c DHF's F and R. The color's aren't what I would pick for a scheme but I switched parts over. I am pretty happy with the Pumpkin though


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

that pumkin is sexy.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

bonbonan said:


> ROFL...
> For photograph purpose?


LOL yeah knew it wasnt for trail direction but had no idea as to what it was for... LOL


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

what is with the yellow voltage?


----------



## The_Pitbull (Nov 13, 2008)

mamaloney said:


> what is with the yellow voltage?


"those who read, have the advantage"

proto DH frame, lower BB, slacker HA, welded shock mounts (vs the replaceable ones)


----------



## wppjeff (Sep 23, 2009)

*Ss2*

Was going for a Gravedigger theme... Green and black with some skulls on the cranks. Couldn't bring myself to put any purple or flames on it. Weighs in at 39 lbs 4 oz


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

Where does it say that?


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

is it a wagon?


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

aphis said:


> BuckoW, do you know what is the AC height of your new 36s?
> 
> Btw, beautiful bike and mad skills.


Thanks. The a2c is 568mm. If I don't look down I feel like I am on a DH fork. Very cool to be able to pin it on a single crown.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

So it is indeed a 2011 36? Does the Kashima coating make any difference? Be honest! (take the sponsor hat off for a second... )


>


The stanchions on yours don't look as "gold" colored as some of the promo shots that have been released...



















https://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-shox-2011-preview.html

https://www.sicklines.com/2010/04/17/2011-fox-racing-shox-36-180mm-and-40/

cheers


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

they have a non kashima coat option as well. that looks to be the regular finish.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Probably the "R" version instead of the "RC2" which has the kashima coating


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

wppjeff said:


> Was going for a Gravedigger theme... Green and black with some skulls on the cranks. Couldn't bring myself to put any purple or flames on it.


Nice build and I am going similar with a raw frame and green highlights. I have a set of green spank rims for lighter duty and planning on picking up some ano green outlaws for DH duties. I am concerned though with the color of you outlaws, I thought they were a brighter green. Is there something going on with your photos cause yours look more olive comparing to your lime green grips, all you other green bits definatley look more olive. Whats the delio?


----------



## kmissaggia (Dec 1, 2009)

some action shots of me on SX trail


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

MI_canuck said:


> So it is indeed a 2011 36? Does the Kashima coating make any difference? Be honest! (take the sponsor hat off for a second... )
> 
> The stanchions on yours don't look as "gold" colored as some of the promo shots that have been released...
> 
> ...


That is an OEM fork and it is an RC2 Van. The aftermarket forks have the Kashima coating and I haven't tried it yet. I hear that it is a lot more slippery and gets rid of a lot of stiction. I might be testing one soon.


----------



## chernobyl (Mar 22, 2009)

action shot of the bullit


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

chernobyl said:


> action shot of the bullit


sick shot, love the bright colors


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Is that St. Louis?


----------



## Poi Boy (Jan 9, 2006)

chernobyl said:


> action shot of the bullit


St Louis Heights! Sweet shot. Haven't been there in years.


----------



## Fly Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

*Nomad C*

Oh yeah baby.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

oh snap


----------



## ROTATN (Feb 5, 2009)

*My Single crown beauty*


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

nightofthefleming said:


> oh snap


you saying that in the gay way, or the carbon haterz way?

or both?


----------



## wppjeff (Sep 23, 2009)

juan pablo said:


> Nice build and I am going similar with a raw frame and green highlights. I have a set of green spank rims for lighter duty and planning on picking up some ano green outlaws for DH duties. I am concerned though with the color of you outlaws, I thought they were a brighter green. Is there something going on with your photos cause yours look more olive comparing to your lime green grips, all you other green bits definatley look more olive. Whats the delio?


Yeah, the rims weren't as green as they looked on the site... as well as the pedals and stem. If the grips weren't so damn green it might look a little better. The picture makes the rims a little dark, but not much. To tell you the truth, I wasn't impressed with much that azonic shipped me (color wise). The cranks have so much paint on them that the bash guard and chain ring sit too far from the crank! It took the Gamut guys two days to get the guide spaced right. Thinking of ditching the cranks for something else. But this bike has been a pain in my ass since day one. I got the frame in late February and didn't get to ride it until the first day of practice at Sea Otter (almost two months). The bike rides GREAT now...


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

My fun bike!

06' Free
35lbs of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

ROTATN said:


>


That bike just looks tough....


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

wppjeff said:


> Yeah, the rims weren't as green as they looked on the site... as well as the pedals and stem. If the grips weren't so damn green it might look a little better. The picture makes the rims a little dark, but not much. To tell you the truth, I wasn't impressed with much that azonic shipped me (color wise). The cranks have so much paint on them that the bash guard and chain ring sit too far from the crank! It took the Gamut guys two days to get the guide spaced right. Thinking of ditching the cranks for something else. But this bike has been a pain in my ass since day one. I got the frame in late February and didn't get to ride it until the first day of practice at Sea Otter (almost two months). The bike rides GREAT now...


Thanks for the update. I have a set sitting in my CRC shopping basket but I will have to reconsider now. The pic on the CRC site makes them look like an ano version of the spanks and the red outlaws I just sold with my previous frame were nice. You bits look real olive and you are right about changing the grips. How about black grips with the green ODI clamps. I dont think there is a green seat post clamp cause I looked a few weeks back but a few touches to balance what you got and loose the grips is they dont match and it will look sick.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

ROTATN said:


>


Hey I think I've seen that bike before! Looks great man, now put it to good use!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

buckoW said:


> That is an OEM fork and it is an RC2 Van. The aftermarket forks have the Kashima coating and I haven't tried it yet. I hear that it is a lot more slippery and gets rid of a lot of stiction. I might be testing one soon.


Let us know when you do :thumbsup:

Really intrigued if it (the Kashima coating) makes a noticeable difference or not... and if it makes the Fox ride better than anything out there or just brings up to par with typical great Rockshox plushness...

cheers


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Fly Rider said:


> Oh yeah baby.


WOW!!! 

Niiiiice! :thumbsup:

SC is really pushing the carbon... Blur XCc, LTc, TallBoy, now Nomad and the V10 (World cup level for now)... Nice to see them pushing the envelope!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

scfreak said:


> My fun bike!
> 
> 06' Free
> 35lbs of fun:thumbsup:


35lbs of sex on wheels is more like it.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

The free is still one of the nicest looking frames ever.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MI_canuck said:


> Let us know when you do :thumbsup:
> 
> Really intrigued if it (the Kashima coating) makes a noticeable difference or not... and if it makes the Fox ride better than anything out there or just brings up to par with typical great Rockshox plushness...
> 
> cheers


When Fox gets serious and uses their technology gained they will pass the Boxxer till then they will be just another good damper.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

2010 totem
roco wc 
chromag osx bars
chromag minimalist post
chromag overature semenuk seat
dt 2350's
deity phantom stem
deity vendetta cranks
atomlab pimplite pedals
gusset 4x 32t sprocket 
gusset 15t cog
Paul tensioner
mrp guard

love my single speed blindside

















I like the seat and bars, bears are cool


----------



## wppjeff (Sep 23, 2009)

juan pablo said:


> Thanks for the update. I have a set sitting in my CRC shopping basket but I will have to reconsider now. The pic on the CRC site makes them look like an ano version of the spanks and the red outlaws I just sold with my previous frame were nice. You bits look real olive and you are right about changing the grips. How about black grips with the green ODI clamps. I dont think there is a green seat post clamp cause I looked a few weeks back but a few touches to balance what you got and loose the grips is they dont match and it will look sick.


Salsa has a green clamp. I think I'll let the current grips run their course and then get something else. They're already pretty dirty after a just a few rides.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

frorider said:


> you saying that in the gay way, or the carbon haterz way?
> 
> or both?


I was saying it in a that's awesome way.

Peddle your homophobic wares elsewhere.


----------



## Ubbersnoopy (Oct 27, 2009)

*2010 Trek Scratch Air 8*

waited 3 months for it, worth every minute


----------



## balog (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

sickest enduro ever. and its the pretty frame, not one of the new fat looking frames


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

latest mishmash of parts...










really likes how it rides


----------



## san_andreas (Jan 8, 2008)

My RS 7


















Parts:
frame: Foes RS 7, large
shock: Curnutt Air
fork: RS Totem Coil
headset: Reset Wan.5 shorty
stem: Thomson X4
bar: NukeProof Warhead
grips: Intense lock-on
shifter: Sram X.9
derailleur: Sram X.9, short cage
front brake: Hope Tech V2
rear brake: Hope Tech X2
discs: Hope Saw, 203mm
hubs: Hope Pro II
rims: Mavic 823
spokes: Sapim
tires: Maxxis High Roller UST, 2,35"
crankset / bottombracket: Shimano Hone
chainring: Ethirteen Guidering, 36 t
chainguide: Gamut P 30
cassette: Shimano Ultegra
chain: Sram 971
pedals: Twenty6 Rallye
seat: SDG Bel Air SL
seatpost: SDG Micro
seatclamp: Foes

weigth: 16,5 kg


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

interesting.


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive been rocking this bike for 5 years now, and I'm only halfway into the original warranty. Banshee makes these tough as hell to last and its been flawlessly reliable. Ive pretty much changed the whole spec of the bike over the years but its going like a champ. Ive some elixir's on order right now. Should only be a couple days.

Avy rear shock
I keep 2 rear wheels , a 26 tubeless (light trail rim) and a 24" for dh'ing (love how it slackens the HA for this)

gnarcore! 









Just kidding on that old bike, kinda cool though


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

My Uzzi with a new Float 180


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

How you like the fork?

Have a Float on my free and thinking of going the 180 route.


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

the new Fox looks like sex


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

coop3422 said:


> the new Fox looks like sex


Overpriced sex.

Much like...


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

Freerider Forever said:


> My Uzzi with a new Float 180


How are you liking the fork?


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

mamaloney said:


> How are you liking the fork?


The fork is nothing short of amazing. Fox stepped it up big time this year to compete with Rock Shox. I was never a fan of the 36 in the past, but this has completely reversed my opinion. First off, it is absolutely stiction-free...I have never felt a fork this smooth straight out of the box. Rebuilding it with Racetech oil and grease should take it even a step further. Most importantly, it performs equally as well, if not better than my Lyrik Solo Air 170. It responds to high speed bumps with ease, takes square-edge hits great, and soaks up heavy impacts no problem. It is also stiff as sh*t!!! Couldn't be happier with the fork. It's the best single-crown freeride/DH fork money can buy IMO. At least till Rock Shox comes out with their next updated Solo Air


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

Freerider Forever said:


> The fork is nothing short of amazing. Fox stepped it up big time this year to compete with Rock Shox. I was never a fan of the 36 in the past, but this has completely reversed my opinion. First off, it is absolutely stiction-free...I have never felt a fork this smooth straight out of the box. Rebuilding it with Racetech oil and grease should take it even a step further. Most importantly, it performs equally as well, if not better than my Lyrik Solo Air 170. It responds to high speed bumps with ease, takes square-edge hits great, and soaks up heavy impacts no problem. It is also stiff as sh*t!!! Couldn't be happier with the fork. It's the best single-crown freeride/DH fork money can buy IMO. At least till Rock Shox comes out with their next updated Solo Air


It's the kashima. Kowa was on to something good. I'll be getting a 36 180 on my next build.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

i need an uzzi


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Freerider Forever said:


> The fork is nothing short of amazing. Fox stepped it up big time this year to compete with Rock Shox. I was never a fan of the 36 in the past, but this has completely reversed my opinion. First off, it is absolutely stiction-free...I have never felt a fork this smooth straight out of the box. Rebuilding it with Racetech oil and grease should take it even a step further. Most importantly, it performs equally as well, if not better than my Lyrik Solo Air 170. It responds to high speed bumps with ease, takes square-edge hits great, and soaks up heavy impacts no problem. It is also stiff as sh*t!!! Couldn't be happier with the fork. It's the best single-crown freeride/DH fork money can buy IMO. At least till Rock Shox comes out with their next updated Solo Air


damn you for posting such a good review of the new 2011 Fox!


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

If I could mate that RS7 with the Fox 180 Kashima from the Uzzi above the babies would be unreal..


----------



## san_andreas (Jan 8, 2008)

@westman: I think, next season I will get the 180 Fox for my RS7.


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

san_andreas said:


> @westman: I think, next season I will get the 180 Fox for my RS7.


That'll probably be close to sex then. :thumbsup: How you like the RS7 and the carnutt air?


----------



## san_andreas (Jan 8, 2008)

westman said:


> That'll probably be close to sex then. :thumbsup: How you like the RS7 and the carnutt air?


I like the RS 7 very much. I never had a Foes before, but it fulfilled my expectations completely. It's very beautifully handcrafted and it is built very stiff and solid. In size "L" the frame weighs in at 4,660 kg including shock, rear axle and seat clamp.
The Curnutt Air XTD is easy to setup, if you follow the setup instructions. Only the rebound adjuster is very small and difficult to reach for.
As I am rather heavy (110kg) I like it very much, that the pressure in the shock does not have to be that high as for example in a Fox DHX Air. The Curnutt is setup at 135 psi for my weight.

I haven't ridden the bike on a "real" DH track yet, but I have done some trail riding already. The whole bike feels very stiff and accelerates very fast. You don't feel any power loss in the suspension. And at 16,5 kg it feels rather light. 
There is still some stiction in the Curnutt shock but it is getting better with every ride.

I will post a little review, when I have done more miles on the bike.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

what happend to the nomad?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't had a Nomad in over a year


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

oh.. well i dont get in your PB account too often


----------



## surfandrescue (Mar 3, 2009)

i'd like tho chime in. Heres my 09 sx trail 1. everything is pretty much stock except for the 2011 van 36 180mm, joplin 4, and DH bar with wtb saddle.


----------



## surfandrescue (Mar 3, 2009)

Ubbersnoopy said:


> waited 3 months for it, worth every minute


 man, that bike looks great. how do you like the ride?


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Switched from a Wildcard to Scythe and loving it



















This makes a great duo yes


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*Uzzi VP*

Switched from an 05 to this


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Sneeck said:


> Switched from a Wildcard to Scythe and loving it
> 
> This makes a great duo yes


Nice! :thumbsup:

Cool to see another set of diesels, how do you like them?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

sticarl said:


> Switched from an 05 to this


That is very *pimp* :cornut:


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks, they are a pretty good tire but have very thin walls, easely punctures on sharp objects. Got allot of grip on dry/ moist terrain but didn't get a chance in the mud yet. Ohh they work absolutly great for urban downhill too:thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

63.5 HA, 12.75 BB, 4 gears, 30lbs. Mah SX-T is DEFINING Mini-DH


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

63.5 ha? that's ridiculous.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Yah, that's according to my ipod though so its like +/- 1 degree 

Definitely wayyyy slacker than the stock 65


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Sneeck - whats you cpmparason input between the wildcard and scythe? Cant seem to let go of my wildcard but considered the scythe so many times and short shocking it was also one option I considered.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Well it was a clear choice after a while riding my Amp. At first I bought the Wildcard as a slopestyle play bike, deliberatly in size small(i'm 5.9) and I liked it allot in bikeparks but quickly realised a small is not the right size for freeride/ downhill. After my crash during the freeraid classic last year I didn't touch the Wildcard and only ridden my Amp. A few months back I noticed it was a big waste so got in touch with Freeborn and they could hook me up with a 2009 Scythe which were on sale, got a pretty darn good deal. Quickly made the decesion to sell the frame(which was very hard, nobody in holland wanted it and eventually found a crazy german lad who wanted it)

All in all i'm stoked on this decesion. With the Wildcard your still pretty limited in freeride/ downhilling, but not so on slopestyle. You have to give and take so to say. With my Amp it is the new slopestyle rig and very playfull, so the logical choice was a true freeride/ downhill rig. For my riding style and nearby bikeparks(I have to drive atleast 3 hours to the nearest freeride-worthy bikepark) this combination is pretty spot on and could recommend it to anyone! 

Yes I think the Scythe is a very overlooked and underrated machine. It handles absolutly lovely despite being a tad bit heavy frame(my build weighs in around 17 kilo's - 37,4 lbs) it is very active yet forgiving. Still learning to "feel" the suspension, takes a bit of time to set up ofcourse. Come to think of it it isn't even that heavy.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Iggz said:


> 63.5 HA, 12.75 BB, 4 gears, 30lbs. Mah SX-T is DEFINING Mini-DH


You just said it weighed 31.3 in another thread. So which is it?


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

No one in holland wanted a DH bike? hahahaha
Sorry. Good looking bike.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Berkley said:


> You just said it weighed 31.3 in another thread. So which is it?


he also said it had a fox 40 on it. things change.


----------



## NoStyle (May 11, 2005)

Hey Sneeck, whats up with Felix, the guy who wanted to buy your Wildcard? He got me in Contact via PM in the german IBC-Forums for months now ... wanted to know this and that and which Fork and parts and Stuff ... thought he bought yours already 

Here is mine, will have some Updates soon:


















Greetings from Cologne, Germany
NoStyle


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have just set my Wildcard up single speed since I have just received my new DT. I figure the Wildcard will be purely a play bike for DJ and street sesions so why have the noice and ghost shifting of a rear deraileur? I have done everything on my Wildcard but like you I went a size smaller and it shows at speed, but dam does it feel fun when jumping. I can only think of my Wildcard as a BMX on steroids. I am looking forward to seeing what the extra length and plushness of the DT will be like, its been a while since I had these. I just fitted a pushed vanilla on the back and it blows the DHX air. I have had to reign in the jumps since I am over shooting everything. It also flies through coners, best upgrade yet. Now I have to sell the 36 and fit a lyrik. I really want the option of 140/150mm up front.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

some more


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

saturnine said:


> he also said it had a fox 40 on it. things change.





Iggz said:


> Are you kidding me bro?
> 
> Nevegals are NOT real tires.
> 
> And on that note, my SX-Trail is 31.3 with a DHF / Highroller and a Totem


I'd like to see it on a scale.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

This morning at Northstar.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

vaelin said:


> This morning at Northstar.


Looks like great traction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi NoStyle,

Yes Felix did bought the frame a month ago, we met in winterberg. Didnt see any finnished pictures yet.

Nice ride you have, how do you like the coil dhx over the air? I've ran a cheap vanilla awhile but didn't get the chance to really diall the springload in.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Looks like great traction. :thumbsup:


Northstar? It was nice.. early season is always nice and tacky soil.

I'm running 2.35 Nevegals front and rear.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's mine. Probably more AM than DH/FR...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

vaelin said:


> Northstar? It was nice.. early season is always nice and tacky soil.


Is their still snow on top or is it all open?? :thumbsup:


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Still snow up top; hell the half-pipe right by the gondolas was probably still rideable by snowboard.

They were shuttling folks on Saturday to parts of Livewire. I left around 12:30 after I came down from a Liftline run and the line to go up the gondola stretched around the building.

They really need to clear one of the upper lifts soon.


----------



## NoStyle (May 11, 2005)

Sneeck said:


> Hi NoStyle,
> 
> Yes Felix did bought the frame a month ago, we met in winterberg. Didnt see any finnished pictures yet.
> 
> Nice ride you have, how do you like the coil dhx over the air? I've ran a cheap vanilla awhile but didn't get the chance to really diall the springload in.


Oh cool, he mentioned that - good to know, because I was wondering a bit if that deal didn´t happen - we run out of contact for two weeks or so ...

Thanks for the compliment - I will be happier when new Brakes and Zerostack Headset will be installed! Others than that its no BlingBling, but reliable Setup.

Well, I have no experience with Air Forks or Shocks, so I can´t quote about that. I have heard some bad things about the DHX Air and some people still do have issues with their airdamped Forks, so I am somehow biased when it comes to Airsuspension.
I ran Coil front (U-Turn) and back and apart from the weight I´m super pleased with my Setup. I try to run my suspension as soft as possible in the beginning with a nice Progression to take the big Hits, which works pretty good for my 90kg weight. My riding has changed a bit from DH to some moderate jumping and a lot of Singletrack/AM-Stuff - maybe Air would save weight, but Coil simply takes me everywhere. To me the DHX 5 Coil is a Nobrainer - once dialled in forget about it and just enjoy the Ride!

What about your Scythe man? How do you like it? Saw a pic on Pinkbike and it looks great - should be posted up here!

Greetings
NoStyle


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

07 sxTrail w/custom vivid


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i like!


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

If it is its on the heavy duty side of AM... my LBS just started selling Pivot and that Firebird is one sick looking bike!



[email protected] said:


> Here's mine. Probably more AM than DH/FR...


----------



## jin0824 (May 28, 2009)

here with some new updates, white walls and x0 brake sets


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

My 2006 Shova LT:


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

NoStyle said:


> What about your Scythe man? How do you like it? Saw a pic on Pinkbike and it looks great - should be posted up here!


Hi NoStyle,

Funny ever since I posted in this thread it won't open again, only the last post and the entire list of post's at the top. Missed your last reply.

I'm still learing the feel of the Scythe. I like it from the minute I stepped on it, but I want to know how it likes to be handled, what it's limits are. Should be quite good it's really forgiving yet "active" and alive. I'm riding the Megavalanche with it in a few weeks, can't wait, i'll be sure to get some propper pics and action footage. I've posted the Scythe in here allready.(look up a bit)


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is mine, a coiler that has been sainted


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Two from my garage:



















.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

dont have a pic of mine yet. Its this bike though except with red pedals and red rims. The decals on the frame are actually red, not the orange in the pics so it looks nice


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

The Mrs wanted to have a go on a bike this year (I have been away on the bike too much was what she wanted to say!  ), so after I saw a frame on ebay that was an unwanted warranty replacement... Well I got carried away:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Spec:

2010 Norco Shore 3 Frame
Vivid 5.1
Nuke Proof Ti Spring
Totem Coil DH
Hope Headset
Hope Seat Clamp
Hope Pro 2's Built onto Syncros DS28's with DT spokes and pimp blue alloy nipples
Hope Skewer
SDG I-Beam Micro Seatpost
SDG I Sky I-Beam Saddle
SRAM X0 Derailleur
SRAM X0 Shifter
Goodridge Gear Cable Kit
SRAM PG980 Cassette (11-32)
Avid CODEs 203mm (F&R)
Truvative Holzfeller 170mm Cranks (36T Chainring)
Truvative Howitzer Team Bottom Bracket
Chain Reaction Team e.13 LG1+
e.13 Supercharger (Still figuring out how to get it to work with LG1)
KMC X9 Ti & Gold
Da Bomb Fire Bomb Snow Camo Pedals
Syncros Knuckle Stem
Hope Spacers
Funn Fatboy Bars
ODI Yeti Lock-on grips
Hope Disco BB bar plugs
Lizard Skin
Most bolts are Ti
Maxxis Minion Front High Roller on the Rear


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

*intense ss 09*

09 Intense SS


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

NO IDEA!!!! Threads working again,good....Glad about that....

Just went through the last couple of pages and theres some serious rigs in here...

fox 36 van 180mm LOVE IT....


























And of course with the 2011 66 with avalanche cartridge...


----------



## ilikehotchicks (Sep 10, 2010)

heres mine before i took it out
IH 7 point
Sram x5 shifters
Sram x7 RD
Saint FD
Azonic wheelset and pedals


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

ilikehotchicks said:


> heres mine before i took it out
> IH 7 point
> Sram x5 shifters
> Sram x7 RD
> ...


I keep looking at those and the 6 for making a all mountain Freeride bike out of... How does it ride/climb and descend????? Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilikehotchicks (Sep 10, 2010)

It does the job, as im just getting into DH i havent taken too many large drops or jumps on it yet as i live in tucson most of the DH we ride you have to work for. That being said, I have a 24/36/Bash Crank and PG-990 Cassette 11-34 it seems to climb very well in the AZ terrain.
I cant wait to take it out of the city more and get more DH experience on it


----------

